# Vampires of Waterdeep Campaign Arc (Recruitment closed)



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Corinna Lathankin, a noted vampire slayer and a prominent leader of the Order of Aster (a militaristic organisation in service to the Church of Lathander) invites you to a private meeting at the Spires of the Morning. She tells you that she has learned that a reputed drug dealer, Lord Orlpar Husteem, has recently come into possession of a large quantity of bloodroot (an addictive drug oft used by vampires to heighten the taste of blood). Despite her efforts to involve the Order of Aster, Corrinna's superiors are sceptical that there's more than a simple drug deal involving a scion of a prominent noble family and are inclined to leave the policing of the city to the watch.  Corinna asks you to stake out the Grinning Lion, Lord Orplar's usual haunt, and attempt to figure out who is buying the bloodroot and why.

~~~~

Greetings I'm interested in running the 'Vampires of Waterdeep' Campaign Arc, which are a series of three adventures detailed in Dungeon Magazines 126, 127 & 128 set in the City of Splendours, Waterdeep.

The first adventure entitled 'Blood of Malar' is an adventure for 13th level characters, I'm willing to take on a group of 5 characters for these adventures.  

Character Creation Guidelines
Point Buy: 32 points.
Effective Character Level: 13th.
XP: 84000 (1/2 way between 13th and 14th level)
Gold: 130,000 GP (No more than half of this can be spent on any single item), also no custom items will be allowed.
HP's: Max at 1st level, 1/2 +1 for all other levels.
Alignments: Any but you obviously must be able to work together
Books: Any WoTC sourcebook, excluding world specific sourcebooks for worlds other than Forgotten Realms.
Races: Anything from the above books, but no LA's above +4.
Posting Rate: 3-5 times a week.
Special: You will each receive a free bonus regional feat at 1st level, this is in addition to any other bonus feats you'd ordinarily be allowed.

It will be assumed that you are a notable adventuring group that has been working together for years, also lets assume that Corrina payment is included in your starting gold.

If you're interested in playing in this game please post your completed character sheets by the 11th of August (+12 GMT).

Temporary Rogues Gallery

Interested Players
Tyler Durden (Geric, Synad Monk 1 / Barbarian 4 / Warshaper 8)
Rhun
ByteRynn (Brandon Moonsoul, Human Favoured Soul 6 / Silverstar 3 / Divine Disciple of Selune 4)
Thanee
Voadam (Konrad Stonefist, Dwarven Monk 12 / Tattooed Monk 1, and Wolf Henger Aranea Rogue 2 / Warshaper 4)
hafrogman (Kenneth Durnstad, Human Ranger 13)
Ferrix
GoddessFallenAngel
Candide
Pinotage (Cray Battleheart, Dwarven Barbarian 1 / Fighter 12)
Isida Kep'Turaki (Evendur Tallstag, Human Fighter 8 / Divine Champion of Helm 5)
Dog Moon
Jemal
Albedo
Old Gumphrey (Jedero the Destroyer, Gnome Barbarian 3 / Fighter 3 / Frenzied Bezerker 7)
Bloodweaver (Inquisitor Caladen, Human Cleric 6 / Radiant Servant of Lathander 7)
TwistedMindInc


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm new around here and I've been testing the waters in a few other games, but this one looks especially interesting.  Most of my 3.5 D+D experience comes from real life games that are usually between 10th and 20th level, since that's where my friends and I tend to have the most fun it the game.  

The one question I have for you before I try to come up with a complete character concept is whether or not you allow the PHB II.  Thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven, it would be an honor to play in another one of your games. I have greatly enjoyed Adventures In Cormyr thus far, and I would be interest in this one as well. 

I believe I shall put together a wizard or sorceror for this, as I've yet to play one in PBP. It will take a while to put together a 13th level PC, but I think I'll be able to come up with something in short order!

BTW, how do you feel about the Domain Wizard variant in the SRD/UA?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> I'm new around here and I've been testing the waters in a few other games, but this one looks especially interesting.  Most of my 3.5 D+D experience comes from real life games that are usually between 10th and 20th level, since that's where my friends and I tend to have the most fun it the game.
> 
> The one question I have for you before I try to come up with a complete character concept is whether or not you allow the PHB II.  Thanks.



I forgot about the PHB2, but I'll allow it, so submit away. 

Also like you, I enjoy higher level games, as such after I've finished running these adventures I'm going to run the Lich Queens Beloved as an 18th level adventure that pits you against Vlaakith, Ruler of the Githyanki.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 2, 2006)

This looks like lots of fun.  I think I'd like to play a cleric of some description-probably Selune or Kelemvor.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Lord_Raven, it would be an honor to play in another one of your games. I have greatly enjoyed Adventures In Cormyr thus far, and I would be interest in this one as well.
> 
> I believe I shall put together a wizard or sorceror for this, as I've yet to play one in PBP. It will take a while to put together a 13th level PC, but I think I'll be able to come up with something in short order!
> 
> BTW, how do you feel about the Domain Wizard variant in the SRD/UA?



I look forward to seeing your character Rhun, since this variant is in the SRD I commonly use, I'll allow it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> This looks like lots of fun.  I think I'd like to play a cleric of some description-probably Selune or Kelemvor.



Sounds good!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing your character Rhun, since this variant is in the SRD I commonly use, I'll allow it.





Excellent. I should be able to come up with something decent, considering Waterdeep is probably my most favorite city ever...and has been since FR1: Waterdeep and the North. Damn, that was almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Excellent. I should be able to come up with something decent, considering Waterdeep is probably my most favorite city ever...and has been since FR1: Waterdeep and the North. Damn, that was almost 20 years ago.



You must be really really old


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> You must be really really old




Let's just say I started playing when I was very young! ;-)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

One more question, LR...do you want the PCs to be from Waterdeep? That is, do we use Waterdeep as the region for our Regional Feat?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> One more question, LR...do you want the PCs to be from Waterdeep? That is, do we use Waterdeep as the region for our Regional Feat?



Any region is acceptable.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

This sounds really interesting. 

I had already played in a campaign based on this once, but that didn't really go over the introduction stage unfortunately.

Not entirely sure, what kind of character I would like to play, but I'm sure I would find something. 

I very much like martially oriented spellcasters (i.e. Eldritch Knight based on Sorcerer), but if Tyler Durden wants to play a Duskblade, which might possibly be considering the question about PHB II, and Rhun is already making a wizard, that might lean a bit too much on the arcane side of things, though. 

Another idea would be a Pixie Spellthief. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 2, 2006)

How do you feel about allowing Initiate of Selune to apply to Favored Souls?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

I was also in the game with Thanee, we didn't get past the opening bar scene.

I'm interested. I'm thinking a dwarven tattooed monk, heavy on strength and con, not so much on mysticism, his tattoos are dwarven runes. A bareknuckled bruiser type.

I had fun playing a bareknuckled bruiser dwarven monk in Evil Halfling's FR undermountain Maddgoth's Castle pbp game so I'm thinking of taking the character and remolding him to this higher level game.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm looking at putting together a ranger-as-knight type character.  Sword and board, shiny armor, horse animal companion, the whole nine yards.  Details to follow.

How offensive is slight metagaming due to just the title of the adventure?  Favored enemy: Undead     ?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah... FR campaign with LR!  Excellent... put my name down...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Questions, questions, questions... 

1) How much do I have to spend for extra spells (above and beyond my 2 per level)? It seems just about every DM has a house rule for this, thus I am asking?

2) How much XP are you allowing to be spent on Crafting Items and/or Permanent Effects?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

*Konrad Stonefist*

Konrad Stonefist

Dwarven Monk 12 Tattoo monk 1

Str 19 (+4)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 10 
Wis 14 <20> (+2) <+5>
Cha 8 (-1)

F +13, R +14, W +12<15> (+2 vs. spells, Spell-like abilities)
HP 107 (8 +5x12 + 39)
AC 27 (+4 armor, +2 dex, +5 wis, +3 monk, +3 deflection), touch 23,  25

Attack +14 unarmed 2d8+4 (magic, lawful) or
+15<17> kama 1d6+4<6> (magic, silver +2d6 vs. undead)
Flurry +14/+14/+14/+9 unarmed 2d8+4 (magic, lawful) or
Flurry +15<17>/+15<17>/+15<17> kama 1d6+4<6> (magic, silver +2d6 vs. undead)

BAB +9
Grapple +17
Initiative +6
Trip +8

Feats:
Thunder Twin (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Improved Grapple (B), Deflect Arrows (B), Improved Trip (B), Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Focus Unarmed Strike, Blind Fighting, Endurance, Improved Initiative, 

Skills
Climb 16+4 = 20
Jump 16+4+4+2 = 26
Spot 15+2<5> = 20
Tumble 16+2+2 = 20
Knowledge religion +1 = 1

Dwarf:[SBLOCK]• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
[/SBLOCK]

Monk:[SBLOCK]Bonus Feat: At 1st level, a monk may select either Improved Grapple or Stunning Fist as a bonus feat. At 2nd level, she may select either Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat. At 6th level, she may select either Improved Disarm or Improved Trip as a bonus feat. A monk need not have any of the prerequisites normally required for these feats to select them.

Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Improved Evasion (Ex)
At 9th level, a monk’s evasion ability improves. She still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth she takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.


Fast Movement (Ex): At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed. +40 ft

Still Mind (Ex): A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment.

Ki Strike (Su): At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.

Slow Fall (Ex): At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall (that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm. 60 ft.

Purity of Body (Ex): At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.

Wholeness of Body (Su): At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses. 24 hp.

Diamond Body (Su)
At 11th level, a monk gains immunity to poisons of all kinds.
[/SBLOCK]

Tatto Monk[SBLOCK]Ocean Tattoo (Su)
Does not need to eat, drink, or sleep.[/SBLOCK]

Equipment 130K
13K monk's belt
16k Bracers of Armor +4
18K Ring of protection +3
36K Periapt of Wisdom +6
38K Scarab of Protection
8,322 silvered kama +1 undead bane
678 gp

Konrad is a dark haired broad chested dwarf, dressed in brown breeches with stout boots, a broad belt, and thick bracers he appears quite the dwarven roughneck bruiser. A small ring and a periapt hanging from his neck are the only current signs of dwarvish wealth about him.

Picture: http://www.hallofhero.com/warrior/tm/dwarf2.jpg

Konrad is a practitioner of the dwarven Flowing Magma school of combat. He has trained to harden his mind and body and use them to roll with an opponent's punches and turn their power against them. He is partial to acrobatic leaps in combat and his flying jump kicks have knocked more than one opponent off their feet and staved in other unfortunates' ribs.

One of the thunder generation, Konrad journeyed with his twin Theobold and together they fought humanoids and giants across the lands. The pair were interested in finding the "flying castle" of undermountain and the renegade wizard who lairs there and journeyed into that fabled locale to hunt him down.

After an underdark vampire killed Theobold Konrad has been working with a famed vampire hunter and has even taken up the use of a silvered weapon, normally he prefers to just smash living opponents with his meaty fists. He had dwarven magical runes tattooed onto his chest so that he can pursue vampires night or day without pause for rest or eating.

Past exploits: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=158013


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm interested, if there is still room...

I'm thinking Roguish-type. Maybe CN rogue/shadowdancer, or rogue/shadow-walker/Telflammar Shadowlord (provided the last two are allowed, they are from Forgotten Realms: Unapproachable East, I've had a GM veto it before).

Are you taking first-come first-served, or if you have more than 5 character sheets by the 11th, are you picking 5 from them?


----------



## Question (Aug 2, 2006)

So have you finished the gestalt one or is this in addition to that?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> This sounds really interesting.
> 
> I had already played in a campaign based on this once, but that didn't really go over the introduction stage unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Feel free to submit what you like Thanee this isn't a first-come first-serve campaign.


			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> How do you feel about allowing Initiate of Selune to apply to Favored Souls?



That's fine by me.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm looking at putting together a ranger-as-knight type character.  Sword and board, shiny armor, horse animal companion, the whole nine yards.  Details to follow.
> 
> How offensive is slight metagaming due to just the title of the adventure?  Favored enemy: Undead     ?



Thats fine you'll need all the help you can get, especially with me as DM.  Perhaps you could be part of the Lathander's Order of Aster.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Questions, questions, questions...
> 
> 1) How much do I have to spend for extra spells (above and beyond my 2 per level)? It seems just about every DM has a house rule for this, thus I am asking?
> 
> 2) How much XP are you allowing to be spent on Crafting Items and/or Permanent Effects?



1) How you spend your money is up to you, as long as you don't spend more than 1/2 of it on any one item.
2) You can spend as much XP as you want, as long as you don't go down a level, so this equates to 6500 XP, bear in mind though that you are expected to level over the course of these adventures, so if you spend to much you might find yourself lagging behind in the final adventure.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm interested, if there is still room...
> 
> I'm thinking Roguish-type. Maybe CN rogue/shadowdancer, or rogue/shadow-walker/Telflammar Shadowlord (provided the last two are allowed, they are from Forgotten Realms: Unapproachable East, I've had a GM veto it before).
> 
> Are you taking first-come first-served, or if you have more than 5 character sheets by the 11th, are you picking 5 from them?



This isn't a first-come first-served campaign, so submit you character, then I'll choose the group on the 11th.  Also I will only be picking 5 characters for this, in the past I've gotten myself into trouble by picking more.

And secondly I've just read over the Shadow Walker template and the Telflammar Shadowlord PrC and I can see why some DM's might veto it, however make the character as you like, I'll then be able to see if it is too overpowered.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> So have you finished the gestalt one or is this in addition to that?



This is in addition to my 'Adventures in Cormyr' and my gestalt 'Age of Heroes' campaign.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm thinking perhaps a psion (kineticist), I looked at the erudite in the back of Complete Psionic as a variant but I find that they over-limited the unique powers per day.  7 powers per day at 13th level is tiny since a normal psion at that level can manifest up 25 different powers.  That and the cost of additional powers is excessive since it costs 20 xp per erudite level rather than power level.

My other thought is perhaps a straight knight 13, since the other game where I was playing a knight fell through.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> 1) How you spend your money is up to you, as long as you don't spend more than 1/2 of it on any one item.





Actually, I didn't explain this very well. I meant, how much do new spells cost to add to my spell book? Is it the typical DMG cost of (Spell Level x 50 gp) + 100 gp per page (which basically equates to a total of 150 gp x Spell Level)?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't explain this very well. I meant, how much do new spells cost to add to my spell book? Is it the typical DMG cost of (Spell Level x 50 gp) + 100 gp per page (which basically equates to a total of 150 gp x Spell Level)?



Yes, lets stick with what the DMG says.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

As a wizard at this level you spend 12,500 gp fixed on scribing spells plus 50 gp/spell level (25 gp for 1st level) to get a source to copy from. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Feel free to submit what you like Thanee this isn't a first-come first-serve campaign.




Now that doesn't make the choice much easier. 

I'll just write up both and see which I like better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Candide (Aug 3, 2006)

Put me down. I'm thinking of playing a bard. A "face" of the party, in addition to buff/support


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Now that doesn't make the choice much easier.
> 
> I'll just write up both and see which I like better.
> 
> ...




BTW, I'm not planning on playing a duskblade...I was most interested in PHB II for feats and retraining, so feel free to play any gish type you like.    

Lord Raven, how would you feel about a Monk/Cleric/Sacred Fist combination?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Not a gish ... human.  

Ok, good to know. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 3, 2006)

This sounds interesting. The last PbP I tried here one ENWorld died on me. I'm not quite sure what I'll be playing, but I'll keep you posted if I come up with something that tickles my fancy.

Pinotage


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> XP: 96500 (1/2 way between 13th and 14th level)




Something stuck me weird with that number, so I checked... it's probably meant to be 86,500 (or rather 84,500). 96,500 is already well into 14th level. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

A question...

Is _Planar Binding_ alright?

Can it be used to call good-aligned outsiders with a _Magic Circle of Evil_ (which cannot hold them, just to fulfill the spell requirement)... basically to call them and then ask them for help, offering something in return instead of forcing them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 3, 2006)

Another question: Are the 'Races of' books allowed?

At the moment I'm thinking of filling the brutal melee role, probably with some form of dwarven barbarian/fighter something or other. Standard fare mostly, I think.

Edit: Just to make sure what your take on this is, can you use a buckler and a two-handed weapon with Improved Buckler Defense and retain the AC of the buckler when attacking (with the -1 penalty, of course)?

Pinotage


----------



## Question (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Something stuck me weird with that number, so I checked... it's probably meant to be 86,500 (or rather 84,500). 96,500 is already well into 14th level.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




No no he meant you start at 14th level


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not a gish ... human.




Well I supposse you got me there.      To be fair though, I didn't bastardize the term...I just propogate its misuse.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

Updated Konrad, I believe he is now complete.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Updated Konrad, I believe he is now complete.




It will be good to see Knorad in action, again! I only got to see him do his thing for a short period of time in that Maddgoth's Castle game.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Something stuck me weird with that number, so I checked... it's probably meant to be 86,500 (or rather 84,500). 96,500 is already well into 14th level.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



My bad, since I didn't have the PHB handy I attempted to work out the XP manually, obviously I got it wrong.  You should have enough XP to place you squarely between 13th and 14th level which is 84000 XP.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> A question...
> 
> Is Planar Binding alright?
> 
> ...



Yes you can do this, but don't be surprised if a good-aligned outsider chooses to 'teach' you a lesson for being impertinent enough to forcefully summon it.



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> Another question: Are the 'Races of' books allowed?
> 
> At the moment I'm thinking of filling the brutal melee role, probably with some form of dwarven barbarian/fighter something or other. Standard fare mostly, I think.
> 
> ...



In General the 'Races of' books won't be allowed, as I want to keep this a strictly FR affair, having said that if all you want to use is a piece of equipment of a feat then I might allow it.  Regrading the Improved Buckler Defense, I'll allow it.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Updated Konrad, I believe he is now complete.



Great stuff, I'll starting looking him over.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

And another question... _Ring of Theurgy_ (Complete Arcane).

Can a divine caster (i.e. a cleric) cast a spell into the ring, so that a sorcerer can then cast it from there (as long as the spell is on the sorcerer's class list, of course, i.e. _Resist Energy_)?

Can you use scrolls to cast spells into the ring?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And another question... _Ring of Theurgy_ (Complete Arcane).
> 
> Can a divine caster (i.e. a cleric) cast a spell into the ring, so that a sorcerer can then cast it from there (as long as the spell is on the sorcerer's class list, of course, i.e. _Resist Energy_)?
> 
> ...



Why must you ask all the really differcult questions.

A Sorcerer or Wizard can only cast Arcane Spells from a Ring of Theurgy, so if a Cleric put in a Divine version of a spell then it would be accessible only to Divine Spellcaster's and vice versa, even if the spell also appears on the arcane casters spell list, it is still fundamentally different.

And yes, you can use scrolls to place spells within the Ring of Theurgy.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Why must you ask all the really differcult questions.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2006)

Whee!  FR!!!  Ok ok ok ok... hmmm... umm.... *bounces around like a giddy school-girl*

Oh man oh man, I _love_ high level FR games.  So many choices...  And it looks like so far we are totally in need of a front like fighter-meat shield.  Hmm... Ah ha!

Evendur Tallstag, male Tethyr human from Tethyr, fighter 8/divine champion 5 of Helm.  I shall hopefully have him up this weekend at the latest.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

*Jana Fyrehair & Phoebe*

[SBLOCK=Jana Fyrehair]*Jana Fyrehair*
*Female Human, 6th-Level Sorcerer/7th-Level Eldritch Knight* (XP 79,096)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 6d4+7d6+52 (93 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 13[26/28] (+4 Dex, -1 Flaw, [+4 armor], [+4 shield], [+5 natural armor], [+2 deflection vs Evil]), touch 13[15], flat-footed 9[22/24]
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+14
*Attack:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+3 Magebane Spellblade Starmetal Falchion_*) +17 melee (2d4+9/18-20)
*Full Attack:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+3 Magebane Spellblade Starmetal Falchion_*) +17/+12 melee (2d4+9/18-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Metamagic Specialist
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +13, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 14(18), Dex 14(18), Con 14(18), Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 18(24)
*Skills:* Bluff +16(9), Concentration +30(16), Knowledge (arcana) +7(5), Knowledge (nature) +5(3cc), Ride +5(1), Sense Motive +15(16), Spellcraft +15(11), Spot +12(3cc), Tumble* +9(5cc); * Armor Check Penalty 0
*Feats:* Militia [Regional], Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Arcane Strike, Empower Spell, Heighten Spell, Quicken Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Extraordinary Concentration
*Flaws:* Shaky, Vulnerable
*Home Region:* The Dalelands
*Patron Deity:* Mielikki
*Alignment:* Neutral

* including _extended Greater Magic Weapon_

Jana is an attractive woman in her mid-twenties. She is of average height, with an athletic and well-trained physique. Her name Fyrehair is obviously derived from her long, copper red hair, which she prefers to wear in a single braid. Her green eyes nicely complement her good looks. Jana likes to dress in comfortable, black traveling clothes with a wide grey-green cloak, like it is typically worn by the elves, and which has a silver clasp shaped as a unicorn's head. The most noticeable piece of equipment is her night-black, silver-edged falchion [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps], which she carries in a sheath on her back. Most of her other weaponry and much of her equipment is usually stored out-of-sight in her backpack.

Jana speaks Common, Chondathan, Elven and Giant.

*Spells:* As 12th-level sorcerer
_Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/8/8/7/6/4; save DC 17 + spell level):_
0 - _Resistance_, _Detect Poison_, _Detect Magic_, _Read Magic_, _Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Mending_, _Message_, _Prestidigitation_;
1st - _Shield_, _Mage Armor_, _Magic Missile_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, _Critical Strike_ [CV];
2nd - _Resist Energy_, _Glitterdust_, _Scorching Ray_, _Command Undead_, _False Life_;
3rd - _Magic Circle against Evil_, _Suggestion_, _Greater Magic Weapon_, _Spiderskin_ [UD];
4th - _Dimension Door_, _Polymorph_, _Tirumael's Energy Spheres_ [MoF];
5th - _Telekinesis_, _Greater Blink_ [CA];
6th - _Summon Monster VI_.

*Active Spells:* _extended Mage Armor_, _extended empowered False Life_, _extended Greater Magic Weapon_ on [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps].

*Equipment:*
*Head:* _Greater Circlet of Steady Spellcasting_ (crafted)
*Eyes:* _Greater Eyes of the Eagle_
*Neck:* _Amulet of Health +4_ (crafted)
*Shoulders:* _Cloak of Charisma +6_ (crafted)
*Torso:* _Vest of Resistance +5_ (crafted)
*Body:* --
*Waist:* _Belt of Giant Strength +4_ (crafted)
*Wrists:* _Armbands of Might_ (crafted)
*Hands:* _Gloves of Dexterity +4_ (crafted)
*Finger:* _Ring of Invisibility_
*Finger:* --
*Feet:* _Boots of Speed_ (crafted)

*Other Equipment:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+1 Magebane Spellblade (Greater Dispel Magic) Starmetal Falchion_), Cold Iron Heavy Flail, Dagger (2), Traveler's Outfit (3), _Travel Cloak_, _Heward's Handy Haversack_, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch (2), Sack (2), Silk Rope (100 ft.), Soap, Waterskin, Sunrod (3), Tindertwig (6), Silver Holy Symbol of Mielikki, Spell Component Pouch (2), _Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend_ (2); 4,068 gp, 7 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* [SBLOCK]Jana spent her childhood in Harrowdale, where she was born in her hometown of Velarsburg, east of the vast Cormanthor, the former home of the elves. Her mother died giving birth to her, and so she was raised by her father, who was the captain of the town militia. Jana started early to train with weapons, she greatly enjoyed fighting with her father's longsword, which was far too large for the young girl to wield in one hand, so she just grabbed it with both. She also trained with the longbow, like most Dalelanders, but Jana never had a good aim, despite being fairly dextrous. Nonetheless the fierce redhead became well-respected for her fighting prowess. Jana herself showed great respect to nature, especially the impressive trees of the great Cormanthor, whom she liked to perambulate oftentimes. It was not unnoticed and eventually she came into contact with a small community of elves who still lived under its towering oaks and maple trees. Despite their reclusiveness, the elves always welcomed 'Fyrehair', how they liked to call the girl, on her visits and from them she learned about the great gift her mother had left her with - sorcery.

Time flew by quickly in the battle-ridden country and soon the young girl became a young woman, deft with the greatblade and even more skillful in the arcane arts. She spent more time alone or with the elves than with her father, who in his important position seldom had enough time for his daughter as well. And eventually, Jana left Harrowdale for a long journey, to see some more from the world out there. She had heard tales from travelers about the purple waves of the Moonsea, vast deserts, gigantic mountain ranges and the huge metropole, Waterdeep, and she wanted to see all that with her own eyes. A few years passed, while Jana went from one adventure to the next, met new companions and lost them again. She even visited the Underdark once, from where she brought back a great prize - the blade [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps], forged from meteoric iron and imbued with the power to slay arcanists, Jana decided it was best to have this blade in her own hands, so it cannot be used against her again, as it was down there. Over the time, the longing grew to see her home once more, the trees, the elves, and her father. Jana travelled back to Harrowdale.

In the meantime, tragedy had struck Velarsburg. The Cormanthorian drow had subverted some of the good townsfolk with lies and false promises, and treachery blossomed in their midst. Jana was unable to locate her former elven friends, they had left or even died. But worst of all, she discovered, that her own father was among the traitors, who had allied themselves with the drow and let the good people of Velarsburg suffer. For some reason, he had blamed the elves for the 'loss' of his daughter and Jana herself for the loss of his wife, his troubled mind an easy prey for the vile dark elves. When Jana finally stood before him, there was no love between the two. It came to the worst and father and daughter clashed in battle. While he was the better fighter, his martial skills were no match for Jana's sorcerous powers. She gave him a swift death.

After making sure, that the threat was kept in check and with a good man in the lead of the town's militia once more, there was nothing left to keep Jana in Harrowdale. She finally turned her back to her former home and left for good. Jana went back to the life of an adventurer. She dropped her family name, but Jana kept the name, she had been given by the elves, and she was henceforth known as Jana Fyrehair.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

* * * * *​
[SBLOCK=Phoebe]*Phoebe*
*Female Pixie, 9th-Level Spellthief* (LA +4; XP 84,500)
*Small Fey*

*Hit Dice:* 9d6+36 (70 hp)
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 21[22] (+8 Dex, +1 size, +1 natural armor, +1 luck, [+1 Dodge]), touch 20[21], flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+2
*Attack:* small MW Short Sword +14 melee (1d4/19-20) or small _+1 Screaming Composite Longbow_ +16 ranged (1d6+1 plus 1d6 sonic/x3)
*Full Attack:* small MW Short Sword +14/+9 melee (1d4/19-20) or small _+1 Screaming Composite Longbow_ +16/+11 ranged (1d6+1 plus 1d6 sonic/x3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Special Arrows, Spell-Like Abilities, Spells, Sneak Attack +3d6
*Special Qualities:* Low-Light Vision, Damage Reduction 10/cold iron, Spell Resistance 24, Greater Invisibility, Trapfinding, Steal Spell (4th), Steal Spell Effect, Steal Spell-like Ability, Steal Energy Resistance 10, Absorb Spell, Spellgrace +1, _Detect Magic_ 6/day, _Arcane Sight_ 6/day
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +17, Will +13 (+1 vs spells)
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 22(26), Con 14(18), Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 21(23)
*Skills:* Appraise +12(1), Bluff +18(12), Concentration +4(0), Disable Device +20(12), Escape Artist* +20(12), Gather Information +8(2), Hide* +22(0), Knowledge (arcana) +11(5), Listen +15(12), Move Silently* +20(12), Open Lock +20(10), Search[secret doors, traps] +20[25](12), Sleight of Hand* +16(6cc), Spellcraft +15(7), Spot +15(12), Tumble* +13(5), Use Magic Device +18(12); * Armor Check Penalty 0
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency (short sword), Martial Weapon Proficiency (longbow), Light Armor Proficiency, Dodge, Weapon Finesse, Luck of the Heroes [Regional], Magic in the Blood [Regional], Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Ranged Disarm
*Flaws:* Noncombatant
*Home Region:* The Dalelands
*Patron Deity:* Mielikki
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

Phoebe is a small fey, standing about 2½ feet tall and weighing about 30 pounds. She has shoulder-long, ash blonde hair and pretty iridescent, butterfly-like wings. She prefers green and orange clothing, often including a cap and shoes with curled and pointed toes.

Phoebe speaks Common, Sylvan, Celestial, Draconic, Elven, Gnome and Halfling.

*Greater Invisibility (Su):* Phoebe remains invisible even when she attacks. This ability is constant, but Phoebe can suppress or resume it as a free action.

*Special Arrows (Ex):* Phoebe can imbue her arrows with special powers, they deal no damage then but can erase memory or put a creature to sleep.

*Memory Loss:* An opponent struck by this arrow must succeed on a DC 18 Will save or lose all memory. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus. The subject retains skills, languages, and class abilities but forgets everything else until he or she receives a heal spell or memory restoration with limited wish, wish, or miracle.

*Sleep:* Any opponent struck by this arrow, regardless of Hit Dice, must succeed on a DC 18 Fortitude save or be affected as though by a sleep spell. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* Caster Level 8th
3/day - _Lesser Confusion_ (DC 17), _Dancing Lights_, _Detect Chaos_, _Detect Good_, _Detect Evil_, _Detect Law_, _Detect Thoughts_ (DC 18), _Dispel Magic_, _Entangle_ (DC 17), _Permanent Image_ (DC 22; visual and auditory elements only), _Polymorph_ (self only).

*Spells:* As 9th-level spellthief
_Allowed Schools: Abjuration, Divination, Enchantment, Illusion, Transmutation_
_Spellthief Spells Known (3/2; save DC 16 + spell level):_
1st - _Protection from Evil_, _Shield_, _True Strike_, _Feather Fall_;
2nd - _Listening Lorecall_ [CV], _Sonic Weapon_ [CV].

*Equipment:*
*Head:* _Circlet of Charisma +2_
*Eyes:* _Goggles of Minute Seeing_
*Neck:* _Amulet of Health +4_
*Shoulders:* _Cloak of Resistance +5_
*Torso:* --
*Body:* --
*Waist:* --
*Wrists:* --
*Hands:* _Gloves of Dexterity +4_
*Finger:* _Ring of Chameleon Power_
*Finger:* _Ring of Evasion_
*Feet:* _Boots of Speed_

*Other Equipment:* small _+1 Screaming Composite Longbow_, Arrows (200), small MW Short Sword, Traveler's Outfit, _Heward's Handy Haversack_, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch (2), Soap, Waterskin, Spell Component Pouch (2), MW Thieves' Tools, _Monocle of Perusal_; 814 gp, 9 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* [SBLOCK]A curious pixie with some talent out for adventure. [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It will be good to see Knorad in action, again! I only got to see him do his thing for a short period of time in that Maddgoth's Castle game.




Care to bring back Erik and redesign his mechanics to your tastes? It'd be nice to have high level characters with some history together.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, I'll jump in here.  Thinking about playing a Cleric, cause Clerics are fun.  

Would want to play a Doomguide, but that seems cheap considering that we know we're going up against Undead before we begin.  [I've just always liked Kelemvor and that PrC and haven't had the chance to play one before].

If that seems too cheesy, I can make a Sword Dancer.  Both from Faiths and Pantheans.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that's everything. . .


Kenneth Durnstad

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Kenneth Durnstad
[B]Class:[/B]      Ranger
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (6'0", 200 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Good  

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4  (6p.+4^)     [B]Level:[/B]    13     [B]XP:[/B] 84,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (4p.+2^)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +13     [B]HP:[/B] 101 (13d8+39)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.+2^)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +17
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1  (5p.)        [B]Speed:[/B]    40'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.+2*)     [B]Init:[/B]     +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.+1*)

^item bonus (enhancement)
*level bonus (inherent)


                 [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 29         10     +8     +6     +2   +0    +2,+1 (deflection, luck)
[B]Touch:[/B] 21
[B]Flat:[/B]  27

                 [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] +15         +8    +3   +3,+1 (resistance, luck)
[B]Ref:[/B]  +14         +8    +2   +3,+1 (resistance, luck)
[B]Will:[/B] +11         +4    +3   +3,+1 (resistance, luck)

[B]Weapon           Attack    Damage  Critical  Type[/B]
Longsword        +19       1d8+5     19-20     S    (+2d6 damage vs. evil)
Shield Bash      +19       1d4+6       20      B
Dagger           +18       1d4+4     19-20     P
Lance            +18       1d8+4     20/x3     P    (2d8+8 on mounted charge)
Longbow          +16       1d8+5     20/x3     P    (110' range increment)

[B]Full Attack[/B]
Longsword/Shieldbash
+17/+12/+7       1d8+5     19-20 (+2d6 damage vs. evil)
+17/+12/+7       1d4+4       20


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven     


[B]Abilities:[/B]
Favored Enemy(Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival, Damage)
-Undead +4
-Outsider(Evil) +4
-Humanoid(Human) +2
Wild Empathy (1d20+16)
Combat Style
- Two-Weapon Fighting
- Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
- Greater Two-Weapon Fighting
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Swift Tracker
Evasion
Camouflage


[B]Spells:[/B]

1st: 2 (Jump, Resist Energy)
2nd: 2 (Cure Light Wounds x2)
3rd: 2 (Cure Moderate Wounds x2)


[B]Feats:[/B]

Luck of Heroes [Regional]
Blind-Fight [human]
Improved Shield Bash [1st]
Track [Ranger 1]
Close Quarters Fighting [3rd]
Endurance [Ranger 3]
Shield Specialization (Heavy) [6th]
Shield Ward [9th]
Agile Shield Fighter [12th]



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 128   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 16/8

[B]Skills:                        Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

x Balance +3                    0     +2   +2
Climb +17                      13     +4   --
Handle Animal +7(+11)           5     +2   +4 w/animal companion
Heal +5                         2     +3   --
Jump +27                       13     +4   +5,+4,+2
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +6     5     +1   --
x Knowledge(Religion) +6        5     +1   --
Listen +19                     16     +3   --
Ride +20                       16     +2   +2
Spot +19                       16     +3   --
Survival +19(+21)              16     +3   +2 when underground
x Tumble +11                    8     +2   +2

Armor Check Penalty: -1


[B]Equipment:                             Cost  Weight[/B]

+2 Holy Silver Longsword            32405gp     4lb
Adamantine Dagger                    3002gp     1lb
MW Lance                              310gp    10lb^
+1 Mighty (IV) Composite Longbow     2800gp     3lb*
Arrows(60)                              3gp     3lb*            

+3 Mithral Breastplate              13200gp    15lb
+3 Large Mithral Shield             18020gp     5lb
   (+2 Weapon)

Ring of Protection +2                8000gp     -lb
Ring of Sustenance                   2500gp     -lb

Amulet of Health +2                  4000gp     -lb
Belt of Giant Strength +4           16000gp     1lb
Boots of Striding and Springing      5500gp     1lb
Cloak of Resistance +3               9000gp     1lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2               4000gp     -lb
Horseshoes of Speed                  3000gp    12lb^
Quiver of Ehlonna                    1800gp     2lb

Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (5)     4500gp     -lb

Backpack                                2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch (2)                          2gp     1lb
Crowbar                                 2gp     5lb
Everburning Torch                     110gp     1lb
Grappling Hook                          1gp     4lb
Holy Symbol (silver)                   25gp     1lb
Holy Water (3)                         75gp     3lb
Rations (10 days)                       5gp    10lb^
Rope, Silk (100')                      20gp    10lb
Waterskin                               1gp     4lb
Whetstone                            0.02gp     1lb

Bit and Bridle                          2gp     1lb^
Military Saddle                        20gp    30lb^
Saddlebags                              4gp     8lb^
MW Barding (Breastplate)              950gp    60lb^  


*stored in quiver of Ehlonna
^stored on horse
            

                            Total  125840

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 62lb / 100lb (light load)
[B]Money:[/B] 740 gp 0 sp 0 cp
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Kenneth is a tall, distinguished looking man in his late 20's.  His features are plain enough with brown eyes and short brown hair not making him very memorable.  But he carries himself with dignity, confidence without being arrogant.  He is a friendly and approachable man for all his martial bearing.  Ever ready with a smile or quip, and kind and generous to those in need.

His highly polished armor, proud mount and gleaming weaponry might make one mistake him for a knight or noble's son, but a closer look reveals that his war horse looks like it belongs on a farm and the clothes beneath the armor are simple and homespun.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Kenneth was the only son of a goatherd and his wife in Daggerdale.  He lived a simple life in his youth, oblivious to the troubles around him.  He lived for his father's bedtime stories of knights and heroes and brave adventurers.

When he was older and more aware of the Dale's troubles he often dreamed of being a knight and riding to the rescue of his land.  But while dreaming filled his nights, drudgery filled his days.  When Kenneth was in his early teens a bandit came across his father with the herd one day and murdered him for a few coins and some food.  Kenneth tried to hold the household together after that, tending the herd and stepping into his father's role.  But it was not to last.  His mother, devestated by her husband's death, faded quickly.  She became listless and did little to help the household.  Finally she caught a fever and passed away to join her love.

With nothing left to hold him to the Dale, Kenneth sold everything he owned, purchased a strong horse and rode west.  He didn't have a goal at that point, but the first knight he saw in Cormyr rekindled his childhood dreams.  He never became a true knight, but he found that a man with a strong arm could always find work as a soldier.  He received training in arms and horsemanship, and soon became a skilled warrior, respected for his skill, but still remembered as the son of a goatherd who arrived with nothing to his name.

Once his service in that country was over, Kenneth set out west again, through the Heartlands and to the Sword Coast.  It was there that he came across a temple to Lathander, reminding him of those back home.  Nostalgic for a moment he entered for a brief respite.  While in the temple he began speaking with a priest there, about his life and goals and dreams.  Sensing a soul in need of a path, the priest volunteered one.

For the past few years Kenneth has been serving in the Order of Aster, doing what good he can, spreading light.  Carving a name for himself and taking pride in his accomplishments in the name of Lathander.  
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Evenstar]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Evenstar
[B]Race:[/B]       Heavy Horse
[B]Size/Type:[/B]  Large Animal

 
[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4       [B]BAB:[/B]      +5     [B]HP:[/B] 45 (7d8+26)
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Grapple:[/B] +13     
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Speed:[/B]    55'
[B]Int:[/B]  2 -4       [B]Init:[/B]     +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1       
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2  

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Natural  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 23              10     +5     +0     +2   -1     +7     --
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flat:[/B]  21

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +7              +5    +2   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +7              +5    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +3(+7)          +2    +1   +4 vs enchantment spells and effects

[B]Attack               Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Hoof                 +5/+5    1d6+4       20

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Low-light Vision
Scent
Link
Share Spells
Evasion
Devotion


[B]Feats:[/B]
Endurance [1st]
Run [3rd]
Skill Focus (Jump)[6th]


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5

[B]Skills:                        Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Listen +6                       5     +1   --
Spot +6                         5     +1   --
x Jump +12                      0     +4   +8,+3

Armor Check Penalty: -3


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 393lb / 600lb (medium load)


Evenstar is a large black horse with a burst of white along his chest and 
neck  that gave him his name.  He has served Kenneth for years as mount 
and companion, and is now well trained for battle.  But a closer look reveals 
that he lacks the true breeding of a warhorse.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2006)

There's also a rather odd character I had in a Maure Castle game, a cleric called Silence.  She had taken a Vow of Silence (from Monte Cook's Book of Hallowed Might) in order to hear the echoes of angels in her mind (they had saved her as a child).  She was really interesting to play, but she had feats from outside your books and whatnot.  I don't know if she'd even be appropriate, and I am just about finished up Evendur.  At any way, Evendur is here below (a very strong and upright monster-slayer), and Silence is in the link above.  Let me know if either would be approprite (I know Silence would have to be raised a level and her deity changed).

Evendur Tallstag: [sblock]*Evendur Tallstag,
Male Tethyr human fighter 8/ divine champion 5 of Helm*
*Region:* Tethyr
*Height:* 5' 9''
*Weight:* 175lbs
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 22

*Str:* 23 (+6) [10 points, +4 belt, +3 levels]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 amulet]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  1 extra feat at first level, 4 additional skill points at first level and 1 additional skill point for each level thereafter.  Proficient in simple and martial weapons, all armors and shields.  Lay on hands (10 points), bonus feats, sacred defense +2, smite infidel, divine wrath.

*Hit Dice:* 8d10 + 5d10 +
*HP:* 121 (DR 3/- from adamantine armor)
*AC:* 29 (+11 armor, +1 Dex, +5 from shield, +2 from ring)  
*ACP:* –6
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (20ft in heavy armor)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +16 [+10 base, +3 Con, +3 from cloak]
Reflex +7 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +3 from cloak]
Will +6 [+3 base, +0 Wis, +3 from cloak]

*BAB/Grapple:* +13/+19
*Melee Atk:* +24/+19/+14 (1d10+12/19-20/x2/S, _sun blade_)
*Ranged Atk:* +15 (1d6+4/x3/70 ft./P, +1 mighty composite shortbow [+4 Str bonus])

*Skills:*
Climb +9 [7 ranks, +6 Str]
Intimidate +19 [17 ranks, +2 Cha]
Jump +6 [6 ranks, +6 Str]
Knowledge (religion) +9 [8 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +5 [10 cc ranks, +0 Wis]
Spot +5 [10 cc ranks, +0 Wis]
Swim +9 [6 ranks, +6 Str]

*Feats:*
Furious Charge (bonus regional feat)
Power Attack (1st level)
Weapon Focus – bastard sword (human bonus 1st level)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency – bastard sword (fighter bonus 1st level)
Improved Bull Rush (fighter bonus 2nd level)
Cometary Collision [PHII] (3rd level)
Weapon Specialization – bastard sword (fighter bonus 4th level)
Heavy Shield Specialization (6th level)
Greater Weapon Focus – bastard sword (fighter bonus 8th level)
Cleave (9th level)
Improved Initiative (1st divine champion bonus feat)
Quick Draw (2nd divine champion bonus feat)
Greater Weapon Specialization – bastard sword (12th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Chondathan

*Equipment*

_Sun blade_ – 50,335gp
_Adamantine full plate +3_ – 24,000gp
_Heavy steel shield +2_ – 4,170gp
_Belt of giant’s strength +4_ – 16,000gp
_Cloak of resistance +3_ – 9,000gp
_Ring of protection +2_ – 8,000gp
_Heward’s Handy Haversack_ – 2,000gp
_Amulet of health +2_ – 4,000gp
_Blue Quartz Eagle_ – 5,400gp (Races of Faerun)
_+1 mighty (+4) composite shortbow_ – 2,675gp
60 arrows – 3gp
_Boots of the winterlands_ – 2,500gp
_Everburning torch_ – 110gp
Silver holy symbol of Helm – 1gp
Leather armor – 10gp
100 ft. silk rope – 20gp
Traveler’s outfit (free)
Belt pouch – 1gp
Explorer’s outfit x2 – 20gp
Courtier’s outfit with jewelry x2 – 160gp
4 vials antitoxin – 200gp
Flint and steel – 1gp
Really nice bedroll – 1gp
Waterskin – 1gp
2 daggers – 2gp
10 potions of _cure light wounds_ in a flask – 501gp



*Money*
79pp, 3gp

*Appearance:*  Evendur is a fairly tall well-build man in his early twenties.  His shoulder-length, wavy dark brown hair is usually worn loose, and his dark blue eyes are kind in a pale face still mostly unlined by weather and time.  He wears a massively heavy suit of full plate armor and bears a faintly glowing bastard sword at his hip.  A glittering holy symbol of Helm lies on his chest, just under the clasp of his cloak.

*Personality:*  Evendur is a friendly young man, very helpful towards good and upstanding citizens, and always ready with a kind word.  He enjoys the good things in life, fine ale and wine, good food, and friendly company.  Though he holds himself to a fairly high standard of behavior, he tries not to evangelize to his companions at the drop of a hat.

*Background:*  Evendur was a bit curious for the typical Tethyr; he was terrified of horses.  Most if not all young men that showed an aptitude for combat learned the way of cavalry, but young Evendur had been kicked in the head by a horse at a young age and remains scared of them to this very day.  His father could not wean him away from his fear, even though more than a few passed through their village during any given day.  In an attempt to make up for his fear, he attempted to master an unusual weapon, to become the best in the region (if not the country).  He chose the versatile bastard sword.

The son of a baker in farming town, Evendur spent much of his childhood running half-wild in the woods and ponds around Yeth’s Rest.  He grew very strong and straight, but the childhood incident with an irritable mare scarred him for life in the equine department.  His own determination saw him through his weapons’ training, horse or no horse, and then he lit out for the road to adroitly avoid any taunts about him.

He traveled far to the north, plying his trade as he went for merchants, caravans, minor nobles, and even priests.  It was a priest of Helm, the watchful protector, who turned his life in a whole new direction.  He spoke of Helm’s dogma to the young Tethyr as they traveled, how he watched and protected without complaint, how he guarded the weak and helpless, how his trust could never be betrayed.  Evendur liked very much what he heard, much more so now than when he had heard it as a young boy.  Helm’s teachings and his own feelings marched step-in-step, and by the time the priest had been delivered safely to his temple, Evendur asked to be taken in and taught.  

Evendur spent the next few months learning more of Helm’s faith, and was eventually consecrated as a divine champion in Helm’s name.  Evendur has spend the last year and a half on missions for his church, which has recently led him to Waterdeep.  He has been told there is a person there that needs protection badly, and Helm’s church owes them a debt.  Evendur is to repay it, and he is more than glad to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's almost time for me to go home for the weekend, so I'll endeavour to answer any questions you have upon my return on Monday.

One thing to be aware of, if this adventure arc goes well, it's likely that I'll continue running games for you, so you might want to build your characters with this in mind, instead of making solely uber undead-slaying characters.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

He's got other favored enemies. . . and a plain ol' holy silver longsword.

Devils up next, right?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2006)

2 questions: 
A) Room still?

B) If so, Spell compendium allowed?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 4, 2006)

hows it going. This seems like an interesting campain and I have a concept in the works and I just have a few questions for you. First, I intend to use an oversized weapon, so what is the largest size of weapon I am allowed to use (probably a greatsword) and what damage it would deal? I can wield one that weighs up to 375 Pounds. Secondly, would I be able to use any spells out of the Spell Compendium?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 4, 2006)

I have one other question, this one more for flavor than anything. I would like to use a scroll of polymorph any object to become a Astral Deva of sorts. The duration would be permanent (Same Kingdom +5, Same size +2, Same or lower int +2) and if I end up using it I would just work it into my character stats for when I submit it. However, if there are any objections to it I can simply not do it (hence why I bring this up now instead of during gameplay, if I am selected of course). Its something I would have fun doing, but it would have no impact at all on my character build either way, so I leave it up to the dm.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Jana Fyrehair]*Jana Fyrehair*
> *Female Human, 6th-Level Sorcerer/7th-Level Eldritch Knight* (XP 79,256)





Thanee, I'm curious (mainly for future reference, so that I can do it): How did you get into Eldritch Knight without taking a level of fighter/barbarian/ranger/paladin? You need to be proficient with ALL martial weapons.


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 4, 2006)

I present Jodoro the Destroyer, the greatest gnome warrior...ever. He uses his infinite reservoir of hatred and negativity garnered from earlier in his life to fuel his destruction machine in a focused frenzy of battle mastery. He's also in love with a sword, and she is in turn in love with him. Together they wreak punishment on the wicked but always with an eye for compassion. _Chastity_, the legendary blade, keeps Jodoro's massive combat psychosis bolted down with judicious use of a _calm emotions_ spell-like ability. Truly, these two identities would be completely lost without one another.

_Chastity_ speaks to Jodoro telepathically, and he responds with his voice, leading people to believe that he talks to his sword and is, in fact, completely nuts. This is only partially true. I want to play the character as having a lot of conflicts. He is neutral good; mainly because he acts lawful outside of combat, then channels pure chaos inside combat. He always sticks to the good alignment, so were _Chastity_ to ever fail to quell his frenzy, he might do something very regrettable but would go to great lengths to redeem himself. In fact, before he met her, Jodoro had a few...accidents. I put a lot of time and thought into this one, pretty stoked to see him in action in a game. I'll get a more itemized charsheet if it becomes necessary. Can't wait to shred some vamps. 

Background
[sblock]Jodoro the Destroyer is something of an enigma among his people. Hailing from a tiny gnomish village in the Western Heartlands, he grew up much like any other woodland gnome. He was schooled in rudimentary magic but it simply did not interest him; he also had no talent for it, which was frowned upon by his family. He abandoned his studies and began training as a warrior to help protect his hometown, and as he came of age it became very apparent that it was his calling. He was dubbed the strongest gnome in the village by his 75th birthday. That same year he met a fine young gnoma named Rupple and the two fell quickly in love, whimsically marrying at a clockworks festival in the spring. They had a whirlwind romance that was stopped short by utter tragedy. 

During a romp through the local trails, the couple were mesmerized and kidnapped by a strange cult of vampires and taken deep below the earth. The undead wanted to experiment on a mortal’s ability to withstand fear, horror, sorrow, and loss and use the test results to further their own wicked designs. Jodoro watched as Rupple was inhumanly tortured, beaten, and worse, and healed good as new. It seemed that Rupple would never stop crying or screaming, even when she wasn’t taking abuse. The vampires collected fascinating data as Jodoro slowly went mad. After many years, the vampires eventually turned her. Jodoro felt her soul slip away. He wept for many days. He was taunted relentlessly by the mockery of his wife that now existed in her place. 

He could no longer track the passing of time. At one point, clerics of Lathander stormed the vampires’ lair and smote them into dust within seconds. He watched Rupple’s form shred into tatters from holy light as high priest Mara Rina blasted her with a Holy Word. The clerics scooped up the delirious Jodoro and brought him back to their temple, where he was consoled and reasoned with but to little avail. Jodoro had but one purpose in life now. He took up the sword as a religion. Battle would be his new mistress. Blood his wine. He trained with many masters, and bested them all. His fury was limitless. He walked the land searching for answers. An ancient shaman taught him how to channel his fury into something tangible. His grief and rage were potent weapons. It took massive discipline to channel such wild emotion into such focused strength, but Jodoro was victorious in his studies. He reveled in his power, but it never seemed to corrupt him. Jodoro taught others as he had been taught, with compassion. He was mastering himself.

That’s when he found her. Deep in a canyon, in an ancient tomb, laid the weapon. Jodoro cradled it like a baby. It was magnificent. His training increased twofold. He lived for nothing but the sword. As he trained, it began to speak to him. First, with empathy, she later found a voice. She called herself _Chastity_. He learned that she was much like himself, with a burning desire to do good. She was so beautiful, and compassionate, and simple. So much like someone he knew so many years ago. He continued to train, alone, living in that canyon, growing close to his weapon.

Many years later, down in that same old canyon, Jodoro came into contact with a fearsome band of adventurers who allowed him to join their ranks. He served them well as a spiraling storm eye of complete destruction. Evil across the land learned his name, and learned to fear it. He knew, humbly, but surely, that he would one day be the greatest gnomish warrior that ever walked Toril.[/sblock]

Recent History

[sblock]Sixty-six. He counted once more just to be sure. The gnome surveyed the carnage with grim satisfaction. It had been a nasty, short, brutal skirmish. The Splattergore tribe was probably never fully aware of what was going on until they were slashed to death by unbridled chaos. Their chief, Bloodhulk, was slain in one blow, cut completely in half at the waist as the gnome leapt skyward, whirling with insane fury. He slew Bloodhulk’s honor guard and shaman in the same movement, slashing madly and with unholy ferocity, flinging gore and chunks some thirty feet. His dark skin threatened to burst under the tension of his iron muscle. A dwarf would be proud to possess half the strength of this distant cousin.

The ogres had watched in awe as the tiny figure cut their brothers apart in his wild frenzy. The gnome’s eyes were shot with something; it was like a cross between malice, vengeance, sorrow, and discipline. Some of them ran away; it wasn’t right. Teeny little gnome rats can’t kill Chief Bloodhulk. It’s impossible. 

As the braver warriors surrounded the slight form of Jodoro the Destroyer he chopped them all down, severing legs, heads, and torsos wherever he could reach them. Bodies fell all around him by the second and were piled high as he moved down the hill, massacring the relatively titanic ogres with each step. His prowess was utterly amazing; his expression barely changed as his rage and anger flowed freely, directing his blade through giant flesh as a knife through bread. Blood rained down on him along with blows from their huge clubs. It was like pounding on a mountain; no amount of smashing could break it.

The dust was still settling. A torrent of blood half an inch deep ran down the hillside. Jodoro gazed downward at the flowing red river. _Chastity_, his beautiful adamantine greatsword, dangled from his relaxed grip; his master’s grip. Her point hovered centimeters above the gore stream. He slid her into her scabbard after cleaning her in a nearby trough. He noted his own body, covered in blood, sinew, and unmentionable materials, and took a moment to bathe.

_“You were amazing,”_ said Chastity, her voice resounding in the gnome’s mind. _“We did so much good today.”_

“Thank you,” Jodoro replied gratefully. “You were most helpful.”

_“Let me tend you,”_ she whispered to him. Jodoro’s wounds began to close. He smiled fondly at the sword. He sat in the trough, stripped bare, holding his sword high. He dunked his shorn head and rubbed pieces of ogre flesh away. He smiled at her again, holding her aloft above the water.

“I don’t know what I would do without you.”

_“Neither do I.”_

“I love you.”

_“I love you, too.”_

The two goblins hiding in the bushes gaped at him. They whispered in their own tongue. “Is he talking to his sword?” one asked incredulously. “You saw what he did, he’s crazy, possessed by a demon or something. Let’s leave before he sees us,” the other gibbered, nearly in tears from fright. They stole away into the forest without another sound.[/sblock]

Personality[sblock]
Jodoro strode into the village with great speed and confidence, but also with a humble demeanor. The gnomes of Shaloo in the Western Heartlands gathered around in wonder and fear as he approached. The elder druid came forward to meet him in the town square, casting a nauseous eye at the bloody, dripping sack Jodoro held in his left hand. 

“Wh…what is that?” the old gnome stuttered.

“Your request,” Jodoro replied simply. He dropped the sack and Chief Bloodhulk’s head came tumbling out. It was nearly the size of Jodoro himself. Its eyes bugged slightly and the tongue lolled out of the side of his disgusting, greasy mouth. Many gnomes gasped. Others cheered. Several screamed in horror. One fainted dead away. The druid babbled.

“How…how can we…I…you…but…my son…”

As he blustered, Jodoro produced a small sack and tossed it at the druid’s feet. It made a loud _clink_. 

“That is all the money I found at their camp and on their person. The Splattergore tribe was ended this afternoon. They will trouble you no more. Live in peace.” He bowed once, curtly, and walked straight out of town and back to the wilderness. Three hundred gnomes stared after Jodoro as if he were a living god. Although half of them knew who he was, and had grown up with him, none of them knew him anymore.

_“I adore your virtue, my love.”_

“You know that your constant doting is unnecessary, Chastity.” Jodoro smiled.

_“But I adore to dote.”_

Jodoro chuckled. “You complete me. You’re all I’ll ever need.”

Three hundred gnomes stared after Jodoro as if he were stark raving insane.[/sblock]

Stat Block - While Frenzy can potentially be a very bad idea for an adventuring party, _Chastity_ has the ability to use _calm emotions_ on Jodoro 3/day, nullifying the effects of frenzy in case he can't pass his Will save. 
[sblock]*Jodoro the Destroyer M Gnome Barbarian3/Fighter3/Frenzied Berserker7 CR 13*
NG small humanoid (gnome)
*Init* -1; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +8, Spot +0
*Aura* None
*Languages* Common, Gnomish, Chondathan [1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammals only, duration 1 minute).]

*AC* 13, *touch* 9, *flat-footed* 13 [Uncanny Dodge, +1 vs. traps, +4 vs. giants]
*hp* 184 [210] (10d12+3d10 HD); DR None [Diehard, Deathless Frenzy]
*Immune* none
*Resist* none; *SR* none
*Fort* +21[23], *Ref* +6, *Will* +9[11] [+2 vs. death effects, ability drain, energy drain; +1 vs. traps; +2 vs. illusions]

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares) [Jump +21/26]
*Melee* _Chastity_ +23/+18/+13 melee (1d10+12/19-20 + 2d6 vs. evil) or
*Melee* Rage/Frenzy _Chastity_ +28/+28/+23/+18 melee (1d10+20/19-20 + 2d6 vs. evil) or
*Melee* Rage/Frenzy/Full Power Attack _Chastity_ +28/+28/+23/+18 melee (1d10+59/19-20 + 2d6 vs. evil) or
*Melee* Rage/Frenzy/Full Power Attack/Leap Attack _Chastity_ +30 melee (1d10+116/19-20 + 2d6 vs. evil)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +16[21]
*Atk Options* Improved Power Attack, Supreme Cleave, Rage, Frenzy, Leap Attack, Intimidating Rage, Improved Bull Rush, Shock Trooper [+1 to hit kobolds/goblinoids]

*Abilities* Str 24[34], Dex 8, Con 24[28], Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 8
*SQ* Fast Movement, Rage 3/day [+4 str/con, +2 Will Saves, -2 AC, 3 + con mod rounds], Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Frenzy 4/day [+6 str, extra attack, 2 nonlethal damage per round, -4 AC, 3 + con mod rounds], Supreme Cleave, Deathless Frenzy, Improved Power Attack, Inspire Frenzy 1/day [10’ radius]
*Feats* Strong Soul, Extra Rage, Power Attack, Intimidating Rage, Destructive Rage, Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Shock Trooper, Diehard, Leap Attack, Iron Will
*Flaws* Shaky, Vulnerable
*Skills* Intimidate +15, Jump +21[26], Listen +8, Survival +6
*Possessions* mw chain shirt .0265k, amulet of health +4 16k, belt of strength +6 36k, cloak of _resistance_ +3 9k, boots of _striding and springing_ 5.5k, _heward’s handy haversack_ 2k, 2,100 gp, 10 gp worth of miscellaneous adventuring gear

_Chastity_; +2 intelligent _holy_ small adamantine greatsword [NG; Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 15; Telepathy with wielder; Speaks Common, Gnomish, and Chondathan; _cure moderate wounds_ on wielder 3/day; _calm emotions_ on wielder 3/day; Diplomacy +12; 60’ darkvision and hearing; Ego 12] 59.35k[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanee, I'm curious (mainly for future reference, so that I can do it): How did you get into Eldritch Knight without taking a level of fighter/barbarian/ranger/paladin? You need to be proficient with ALL martial weapons.




FR Regional Feats are powerful things.  Take a look at Militia (The one in Player's Guide to Faerun, not the one in FRCS)



			
				Old Gumphrey said:
			
		

> How do you make those high speed little Spoiler boxes? Can't find it ANYWHERE in the FAQ or the Meta forums.




[ sblock ] [/ sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

@Rhun: Militia regional feat, only works in FR, though.

@Old Gumphrey: [ SBLOCK ]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> B) If so, Spell compendium allowed?




He doesn't have the Spell Compendium, so I suppose spells from the other sources are prefered, so he can actually look them up. I'm pretty sure, though, and he has done this on other occasions, that he would allow single spells, as long as you can provide the full description for reference.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, fabulous.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FR Regional Feats are powerful things.  Take a look at Militia (The one in Player's Guide to Faerun, not the one in FRCS)





That would explain it, then. I've only got the FRCS. That is definitely a powerful feat, then. Good to know for future reference.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 4, 2006)

I've finished most of the statistics details. Just need to add in the FR elements, and write the description and background.

[SBLOCK=Cray Battleheart, Dwarven Barbarian/Fighter]*Name:* Cray Battleheart
*Race:* Dwarf (Size Medium)
*Class:* Barbarian/Fighter
*Level:* 1/12 (13)
*XP:* 84000
*Alignment*: NG
*Deity:* Undecided

*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 107
*Height:* 4'5"
*Weight:* 276 lb
*Eyes:* Brown 
*Hair:* Brown

*Abilities:*


```
[B]Str:[/B] 22 (+6) (+3 Level) (+4 Gauntlets)
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 (+3) (+2 Race) (+2 Belt)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 (+0)
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 (+1) 
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 (-1) (-2 Race)
```

*Development:*

Level 1: Barbarian 1, Power Attack, Regional Feat
Level 2: Fighter 1, Weapon Focus (Greataxe)
Level 3: Fighter 2, Extra Rage, Improved Buckler Defense
Level 4: Fighter 3, +1 Strength
Level 5: Fighter 4, Weapon Specialization (Greataxe)
Level 6: Fighter 5, Iron Will
Level 7: Fighter 6, Point Blank Shot
Level 8: Fighter 7, +1 Strength
Level 9: Fighter 8, Greater Weapon Focus (Greataxe), Improved Critical (Greataxe)
Level 10: Fighter 9
Level 11: Fighter 10, Rapid Shot
Level 12: Fighter 11, +1 Strength, Precise Shot
Level 13: Fighter 12, Greater Weapon Specialization (Greataxe)


```
[B]HP:[/B]         136 (1d12 + 12d10 + 52 Con)
[B]Current HP:[/B] 136/136
[B]AC:[/B] 30 (+10 Base +3 Dex +10 Mithral Full Plate +4 Buckler +1 Deflection +2 Natural)
    14 (Touch Attack)
    27 (Flat-Footed)

(+4 Dodge Bonus against Monsters of the Giant Type)

[B]Fort:[/B] +18 (+4 Con +2 Bar +8 Ftr +4 Vest) (+20 vs. Poison)
[B]Refl:[/B] +11 (+3 Dex +0 Bar +4 Ftr +4 Vest)
[B]Will:[/B] +11 (+1 Wis +0 Bar +4 Ftr +4 Vest +2 Feat)

(+2 vs. Spells and Spell-like Effects)
```

*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)

*Feats:* (13) Regional Feat, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Greataxe), Extra Rage, Improved Buckler Defense,
Weapon Specialization (Greataze), Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Greater Weapon Focus (Greataxe),
Improved Critical (Greataxe), Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Greater Weapon Specialization (Greataxe)

*Skills: (16/24)*


```
Climb              +14 ( +8 Rank +6 Str) ACP
Intimidate         +11 (+12 Rank -1 Cha)
Jump               +14 ( +8 Rank +6 Str) ACP
Listen              +9 ( +8 Rank +1 Wis)
```

*Combat:*

BAB: +13
Grapple: +19
Opposed Disarm: +24 (Greataxe)
Opposed Trip: +6 (+10 with Stability)
Opposed Bull Rush: +6 (+10 with Stability)
+1 Attack Against Orcs and Goblinoids

*Melee Attack:*

+24/+19/+14 (+13 BAB +6 Str +4 Weapon +2 Feats -1 Buckler) - Greataxe +4

*Melee Damage:*

1d12+17 (+9 Str +4 Weapon +4 Feats Greataxe +4 Crit 19-20/x3)

*Ranged Attack:*

+17/+12/+7 (+13 BAB +3 Dex +1 Weapon) - Composite Longbow +1

*Ranged Damage:*

1d8+7 (+6 Str +1 Weapon Composite Longbow +1 Crit 20/x3 Range 110 ft)

*Languages:* Common and Dwarven

*Racial Abilities:*

Darkvision 60 ft.

*Class Abilities:*

Fast Movement
Rage 3/day

*Load:* Light (Light Up to 173 lb, Medium 174-346 lb, Heavy 347-520 lb)

*ACP:* -3 (Mithral Full Plate)

*Speed:* 30 ft (+10 Fast Movement) (Base 20 ft) (Runx4)

*Wealth:*

10 pp, 50 gp, 70 sp, 100 cp

*Weapons:*

Greataxe +4 32320
Composite Longbow +1 [+6 Str] 3000
Arrows (80) 4

*Armor:*

Death Ward Mithral Full Plate +2 19500
Buckler +3 9165

*Equipment:* 653

Ghostblight (2)
Antitoxin (4)
Everburning Torch
Sunrod (5)
Tanglefoot Bag (2)
Tindertwig (5)
Traveller's Outfit (3)
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Caltrops (3)
Chalk (3)
Flint and Steel
Small Steel Mirror
Flask of Oil (9)
Belt Pouch
Trail Rations (8)
Silk Rope 50 ft. (2)
Sack (4)
Torch (5)
Whetstone
Waterskin (3)

*Magic:*

Heward's Handy Haversack 2000
Gauntlets of Giant Strength +4 16000
Ring of Protection +1 2000
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 8000
Belt of Health +2 4000
Vest of Resistance +4 16000
Safewing Emblem 250
Silversheen (4) 1000
Boots of Speed 12000
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (2) 1500
Potion of Mage Armor (2) 100
Potion of Protection from Evil (2) 100
Potion of Enlarge Person (6) 300
Potion of Invisibility (2) 600
Potion of Shield of Faith +3 (2) 600
Potion of Fly 750 gp[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Description]*Description:*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]*Background: *[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Pinotage, where is deathward armor enchantment from? 

I don't think you can do gauntlets +4, they only come in +2 variety in the SRD/DMG, it is belts that are +4 or +6. Improving gauntlets from +2 to +4 is reasonable but would be a custom item and LR said no custom items. I ran into the same thing with monk's belt taking up the belt slot when I considered stat boosters.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Complete Arcane IIRC. Grants immunity to one death effect per day, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ...and LR said no custom items.




Oh, I actually missed that part...

Does this mean no items, that are not listed in the books at all?

Or only no completely new items? Like those infamous continuous spell items, like continuous _Protection from Evil_ or _Shield_. 

i.e. is it acceptable to change slots for items (as long as they are fitting) or make enhanced items of existing ones, where similar items exist (i.e. turning an existing +5 skill bonus item into +10).

If not, I will have to change items a bit. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, I actually missed that part...
> 
> Does this mean no items, that are not listed in the books at all?
> 
> ...




Wasn't Jayna Firehair the name of your EK from the aborted VoW we did?

No switching slots for optimization of slot use would be my interpretation of "no custom items" but obviously it is LR's game and his call.

Btw what does startmetal and magebane do? The travel cloak, armbands of might, and the steady spellcasting items are all unfamiliar to me as well, though I'm guessing most are in CA.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, it's (mostly) the same character, too. 

Starmetal is like adamantium, but in addition deals extra damage against outsiders. It also costs more, of course.

Magebane is Bane vs. arcane magic users.

_Travel Cloak_ is in Magic of Faerûn. It's just a fancy cloak, that keeps you warm and can conjure food and water for one person and transform into a tent for the night. Stuff like that.

_Armbands of Might_ are in Complete Adventurer (IIRC) and grant a bonus to Str checks and Str-based skill checks and also grant an additional damage bonus if you use Power Attack for at least 2 points.

The _Tunic of Steady Spellcasting_ (as it is normally) is in Complete Adventurer as well and grants a bonus on Concentration checks.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

@Lord_Raven: There are two items I have changed a little from the way they are written (listed below, including the changes); do those fall under custom items and are thus not allowed this way (or did you mean only truely custom items, which are entirely new)? If so, I will have to change those around a bit, obviously. 

_Greater Circlet of Steady Spellcasting_ (head slot instead of torso slot; advanced version with +10 instead of +5; base price +7,500gp)
_Greater Eyes of the Eagle_ (advanced version with +10 instead of +5; base price +7,500gp); technically the same as a _Third Eye of Aware_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, Thanee.  You may want to re-read armbands of might.

They

"give a +2 bonus to strength
based skills and ability checks."

The second line is important


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Oops.  Ok, then I need to add a normal Str enhancing item as well... good that I left some money over. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 4, 2006)

Lord Raven, 

It isn't mentioned in the OP, but would you allow material from the Draconomicon?  Also, I assume that allowing the SRD means psionics are kosher?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 4, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Brondin Moonsoul]*Brondin Moonsoul*
*Male Human, 6th-Level Favored Soul/3rd-Level Silverstar/4th-Level Divine Disciple of Selune* (XP 84,500)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 6d8+3d8+4d8 (62 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 33 (+3 Dex, +13 armor, +5 shield, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 30
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+10
*Full Attack:* [smallcaps]_Hoon’s Silver Hand_[/smallcaps] (_+3 shock alchemical silver heavy mace_*) +14/+9 melee (1d8+3+1d6 electricity)
*Full Attack:* [smallcaps]_Moon’s Cold Hand_[/smallcaps] (_+3 shock cold iron heavy mace_*) +14/+9 melee (1d8+4+1d6 electricity)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, Moon’s Hand (+1 shock)
*Special Qualities:* Electricity Resistance 10, Moon Spells, Lunar Sight, Divine Emissary, Sacred Defense+2, Imbue with Spell Ability, Travel Domain (5 rounds)
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +10, Will +16
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 24
*Skills:* Balance +0, Climb -2, Concentration +16/+20 casting defensively(16), Diplomacy +12(5), Escape Artist +0, Jump -2, Knowledge (nature) +9(5), Knowledge (religion) +10, Listen +9(0), Sense Motive +6(2), Spot +9(0), Survival +14/+16 in aboveground natural environments(10), Swim -5; Armor Check Penalty –3(doesn’t apply to Hide and Move silently)
*Feats:* Education [Regional], Blind-fight, Dodge, Modility, Weapon Focus: Heavy Mace(b), Spring Attack, Initiate of Selune, Combat Casting
*Home Region:* Waterdeep
*Patron Deity:* Selune
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

* including _Greater Magic Weapon (13 hours)_

Brondin is an attractive man in his late twenties. He is of average height, with an athletic and well-trained physique. He has icy blue eyes and deep black hair, which he keeps cut with the current fashions amongst the well-to-do of Waterdeep.  Brondin likes to dress in comfortable blue or white traveling clothes and is rarely caught without his white cloak featuring the symbol of Selune, embroidered in blue. Other noticeable pieces of equipment he caries include his silvery-white mithril full-plate armor which he only wears when adventuring and for special church occasions, and his face-mask studded with moonstones and chased in silver. 

Brondin speaks Common and Chondathan

*Spells:* As 13th-level favored soul
_Favored Soul Spells Known (6/7/6/8/6/7/5; save DC 14 + spell level):_
0 - _cure minor wounds_, _detect magic_, _detect poison_, _guidance_, _light_, _mending_, _read magic_, _resistance_, _inflict minor wounds_;
1st - _faerie fire_, _longstrider_, _handfire_, _bless_, _divine favor_, _shield of faith_, _moon lust_, _light of lunia_, _healthful rest_;
2nd - _moonbeam_, _locate object_, _augury_, _cure moderate wounds_, _lesser restoration_, _silence_, _iron silence_, _status_;
3rd - _moon blade_, _fly_, _prayer_, _remove disease_ , _searing light_, _summon monster III_, _blindsight_, _lesser visage of the diety_;
4th - _fear_, _dimension door_, _strength of the beast_, _wall of moonlight_, _cure critical wounds_, _divination_, _divine power_, _restoration_, _greater magic weapon_;
5th - _moonpath_, _teleport_, _moon web_, _righteous might_, _raise dead_, _disrupting weapon_, _revivify_;
6th - _permanent image_, _find the path_, _summon monster VI_, _heal_, _greater dispel magic_.

*Active Spells:* _longstrider_, _iron silence_, _status_, _greater magic weapon_ on [smallcaps]_Moon’s Cold Hand_[/smallcaps].

*Equipment:*
*Head:* --
*Eyes:* _Moonstone Mask_
*Neck:* _Periapt of Wisdom +2_
*Shoulders:* _Cloak of Charisma +6_
*Torso:* --
*Body:* _+5 mithril full-plate_
*Waist:* --
*Wrists:* _Armband of Maximized Healing_
*Hands:* _Gloves of Dexterity +2_
*Finger:* _Ring of Protection +2_
*Finger:* --
*Feet:* --

*Other Equipment:* [smallcaps]_Moon’s Cold Hand_[/smallcaps] (Cold Iron Heavy Mace), [smallcaps]_Moon’s Silver Hand_[/smallcaps] (MW alchemical silver Heavy Mace), _Moondraught_, _Moon Mote_, Silver Holy Symbol of Selune, _Heward's Handy Haversack_, Traveler's Outfit, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Trail Rations (10 days), Waterskin, Spell Component Pouch, 400 gp of powdered jade, 1,000 gp diamond (2), 25 gp blessed Selunite incense (6), 100 gp of diamond dust; 3 gp, 9 sp, 10 cp.

*Background:* [SBLOCK]Brondin, know as Bron to his closest friends, was known to be special from the moment he was born.  The child, born to a wealthy couple of Waterdeep, had an unusual birthmark across his back, the holy symbol of Selune.  The parents marveled at this, treated their son well, and had him schooled by the wisest of sages.  As he came of age, he started having a number of dreams and experiences, being called into Selune’s service.  On his 18th birthday, he fully embraced his destiny, and swore his life to the bright lady of the moonlight, Selune.

He was immediately accepted into the ranks of Selunites, hunting, celebrating and worshiping among them.  The magic granted by Selune came very easily to Brondin, and he rapidly rose through the ranks of the church.  He fell in with other young adventurers in the area, and left Waterdeep for many long years, wandering the realms, doing Selune’s bidding and growing in power.

One year ago, Brondin returned to his home, wealthy, and adorned with rainments that marked him as one of Selune’s true chosen.  Amongst the church-goers in Waterdeep it is whispered that Brondin is in line to head the church of Selune in Waterdeep, or even across the civilized lands where the moon maiden is worshiped.  He tells stories to the congregation of the exploits Selune has aided him in, destroying lycanthrope cults in the Whispering Woods, stemming plagues deep in the Shaar, and foiling the plans of the Cult of Shar in the Silver Marches.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

Props to Thanee: I used your character sheet template-thanks!

I would love to fill out the adventures while he was abroad once other characters are selected or narrowed down and coordinate things.  Basically, I see Bron as a confidant and well-liked Selune holy man, possibly a bit of a womanizer, thought his one true love is Selune.  I didn't optimze him for undead killing, though he can do a good amount of that through his moon spells.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

My wizard, Vaidun Kale, is coming along nicely. I should have him posted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 4, 2006)

If I had to guess I'd say OP meant that you can't create all new items, such as rings of quickened true strike and other such. DM seems extremely flexible, I have a hard time believeing that he'd have a problem with someone having +4 gloves instead of a +4 belt, especially if they have an item creation feat.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Pinotage, where is deathward armor enchantment from?




Just noticed, that PGtF has another Death Ward armor enchantment (+2 modifier), which actually grants the full _Death Ward_ for 7 minutes per day (no split-up, but it activates automatically the first time needed).

That's pretty nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, it's (mostly) the same character, too.



Then Your gonna love this one    


*******
Inquisitor Caladan of the Radaint Order

[sblock]

```
[B]Name[/B]:  Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order
[B]Class[/B]: Cleric 6 / RS of Lathander 7       [B]Age[/B]: 26
[B]Race[/B]:  Human                              [B]Height[/B]: 6' 1"
[B]Size[/B]:  Medium                             [B]Weight[/B]: 190 lbs
[B]Gender[/B]: Male                              [B]Eyes[/B]: Blue
[B]Alignment[/B]: Neutral Good                   [B]Hair[/B]: Short & Red
[B]Deity[/B]: Lathander                          [B]Skin[/B]: Weathered

[B]Class & Racial Traits:
Cleric                            Character Level[/B]
Turn Undead (12)                  1 Feat at First, Third, Sixth, Ninth, Twelfth
Divine Spell Casting              +1 Ability Modifier (x3)                                          
 
[B]Radiant Servant of Lathander           Human[/B]                         
Extra Greater Turning (8)              +1 Skill point at each additional level       
Radiance (+2 Will - 10ft Radius)       1 Free Feat at 1st Level               
Turn Undead (See Cleric)               +4 Skills points at 1st Level 
Divine Health (Immune to all Disease)
Maximize Healing
Bonus Domain (Glory)               

[B]Str[/B]: 14 (+2)      [B]Level[/B]: 13       [B]XP[/B]: 83000
[B]Dex[/B]: 10 (+0)      [B]BAB[/B]: +9/+4      [B]HP[/B]: 80  (6d8+6 + 7d6+7)
[B]Con[/B]: 12 (+1)      [B]Grapple[/B]: +11    [B]Dmg Red[/B]: -/-
[B]Int[/B]: 10 (+0)      [B]Speed[/B]: 20'      [B]Spell Res[/B]: -
[B]Wis[/B]: 20 (+5)      [B]Init[/B]: +1        [B]Spell Save[/B]: - 
[B]Cha[/B]: 20 (+5)      [B]ACP[/B]: -6         [B]Arcane Spell Fail[/B]: 40%

         [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor[/B]:   10     +11   +5    +0    +0    +0    +0    26
[B]Touch[/B]: 15      [B]Flat-Footed[/B]: 21

              [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort[/B]:          10    +1    +3   +14
[B]Ref[/B]:            4    +0    +3   +7
[B]Will[/B]:          10    +5    +5   +20

[B]Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/B]
Mithreal Full Plate +3   +11     +1     -4   25%   25lbs    19500gp
Large Shield, Steal +3    +5     -      -2   15%   15lb      9170gp

[B]Weapon                          Attack   Damage  Critical   Range   Weight  Cost [/B] 
*Mace, Heavy of Disrupting +3   +14/+9   1d8+5      x2        -      8 lbs  8312gp
      *Includes casting of Greater Magical Weapon (+3)

		          [B]Turning Check     Turning Damage[/B]
Turning & Greater Turning	+9          (3d6+18) x1.5
Improved Turning: +1 caster Level		Can turn as free action

[B]Equipment                Cost / Weight[/B]		[B]Total Gold Spent[/B]: 109,679
Explorers outfit x3      (20 gp / 0 lb)		[B]Total Gold Remaining[/B]: 321
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)     (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Healers Kit              (50 gp / 1 lb)
Rod of Empowering        (9,000 gp / 0 lb) (3x Per Day)
Wand of Cure Moderate    (4,500 gp / 0 lb)
Cloak of Charisma +4     (16,000 gp / 2 lb
Periapt of Wisdom +4     (16,000 gp / 0 lb
Boots of Speed           (12,000 gp / 1 lb)
Vest of Resistance +3    (9,000 gp / 0 lb)
Helm of Comprehend       (5,200 gp / 3 lb)
Languages & Read Magic
        [B]Potions[/B]
Potion, Pro. From Evil x3(150 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1   (50 gp / 0 lb)
Hide from Undead  x2     (100 gp / 0 lb)
Invisible, Potion  x2    (600 gp / 0 lb)

[B]Caladan[/B]: 
[B]Current Capacity[/B]: Light (56)
[B]Carry Capacity[/B]:  Light: 0 – 58 Med.: 59 – 116 Heavy: 117 – 175 
                             Lift: 350 Drag: 875

[B]Languages[/B]: All  

[B]Feats[/B]: (6)
Empowered Turning, Improved Turning, Quick Turning, Extra Turning, 
Domain Spell Spontaneity (Strength), Divine Spell Power (+12 Turning Check) 

[B]Skill Points[/B]: 48    [B]Max Ranks[/B]: 16/8
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int    0     0    0      0
Balance                     Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Bluff                       Cha    0    +5           3
Climb                       Str    0    +2   -6     -4
[U]Concentration[/U]               Con   11    +1          12
[U]Craft[/U]                       Int    0     0           0
Decipher Script             Int    0     0           0 
[U]Diplomacy[/U]                   Cha    1    +5           6
Disable Device              Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Disguise                    Cha    0    +5           5
Escape Artist               Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Forgery                     Int    0     0           0
Gather Information          Cha    0    +5           5
Handle Animal               Cha    0    +5           5
[U]Heal[/U]                        Wis    5    +5   +2      12
Hide                        Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Intimidate                  Cha    0    +5           3
Jump                        Str    0    +2   -6     -4
[U]Knowledge (Religion)[/U]        Int    12    0           12
[U]Knowledge (Planes)[/U]          Int    5     0           5
Listen                      Wis    2    +5           7
Move Silently               Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Open Lock                   Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Perform                     Cha    0    +5           5
[U]Profession [/U]                 Wis    0    +5           5  
Ride                        Dex    0     0           0 
Search                      Int    5     0           5
[U]Sense Motive[/U]                Wis    0    +5           5
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0     0           0
[U]Spellcraft[/U]                  Int    0     0           0
Spot                        Wis    2    +5           7
Survival                    Wis    0    +5   +4       9
Swim                        Str    0    +2   -12    -10
Tumble                      Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +5           5
Use Rope                    Dex    0     0           0
[U]Denotes Class Skill[/U]

[B]Spells[/B]
[B]Domains[/B]: Sun, Strength, Glory   [B]Base DC[/B]: 15 + Spell Level  [B]Bonus Spells[/B]: +5

[B]0 Level[/B] (10+1)    [B]1st Level [/B] (10+1)    [B]2nd Level[/B] (9+1)           [B]3rd Level[/B] (9+1) 
Detect Magic  3   Bless      	   2   Iron Silence (CoA)    2   Wrack (CoD)   1
Mending       2   Resurgance (CoD) 2   Curse ill Fortune(CoD)1   Prayer        2      
P. Food/Drink 1   Divine Favor     2   Hold Person           2   Create Food & Water   1 
Guidance      1   Doom      	   2   Silence      	     2   Magic Circle vs Evil  2
Light         2   Hide From Undead 2   Aid      	     2   Daylight      1
Resistance    1   [U]Disrupt Undead[/U]   1   [U]Heat Metal[/U]            2   Dispel Magic  2
 	 	 	 	 	   	                 [U]Searing Light[/U] (CoD)   1

[B]4th Level[/B] (8+1)      [B]5th Level[/B] (8+1)        [B]6th Level[/B] (7+1)      [B]7th Level [/B] (6+1) 
Shape Metal(RoF)  1  Earth Hammer(RoS)   1  Undeath to Dead  2   Holly Word       1
Gr Magical Weapon 1  [U]Flame Strike[/U]        2  Wind Walk        1   Slime Wave (CoD) 1
Holly Smite       2  Divine Agility(CoD) 1  Banishment       2   Destruction      1
Divine Power      1  True Seeing         1  Gr Dispel Magic  1   Summon Monster 7 2
Free Movement     2  Break Enchantment   1  Stone Body (PgF) 1   Ethereal Jaunt   1
Restoration       2  Battletide (MoF)    1  [U]Bolt of Glory[/U]    1   [U]Sunbeam[/U]          1
[U]Fire Shield[/U]	  1  Monstrous Regeneration (PgF) 1	 	 	 
 	 	     Blistering Radiance (CoAr)1	 

[U]Denotes Domain Spell[/U]

[B]Spontaneous Spells[/B]	 	 	 	 	 	 
[B]Level 1      	 	Level 2      	 	Level 3     	 	Level 4[/B]
Cure Light Wounds 	Cure Moderate	 	Cure Serious	 	Cure Critical 
[I]Enlarge Person	 	Bull's Strength	 	Magic Vestment	 	Spell Immunity[/I]
 	 	 	 	 	 	 
[B]Level 5       	 	Level 6       	 	Level 7[/B]	 	 
Cure Light, Mass	Cure Moderate, Mass	Cure Serious, Mass	 	 
[I]Righteous Might	 	StoneSkin	 	Bigby's Grasping Hand[/I]	 

[I]Denotes Requirement of 1 Regular Turning Attempt to Cast[/I]
```
[/sblock]

Description:
[sblock]
Caladan stands at about 6’1” and has short fiery red hair with piercing blue eyes. His skin has a deep weathered tan to it, and he has a facial tattoo that slightly covers the left side of his face and runs down the side of his neck. His equipment, though noticeably used, is kept in the best of condition. Caladan hardly talks and when he does its more often than not five words or less. However, when it comes to cleansing a crypt of a foul presence or putting the restless souls back at ease, no one does it better than him. Caladan is a man of action and has little time for holding hands and warming up to the masses. He is more at home out under the heavens and the gaze of his lord with his fellow adventures than he ever will be in town or city.  
[/sblock]

_Background:_
[sblock]
He was once a resident of Neverwinter. That was before a mysterious and deadly plague had swept across the city. The plaque took all of those that he loved and turned them against him and the rest of the city as mindless corpses. The city would soon send out a call for help as the dead began to attack the entire city. Caladan, for he dearly wished to put an end to the suffering of his loved ones, would answer the call. With the help fellow adventures, Caladan would rid the city of the vile plague and bury his loved ones for good. It was during this crusade that Caladan first came across the Sun God, Lathander and his teachings. With his determination to put his loved ones at rest and to route out the cause of their unrest, Caladan quickly became a devoted follower of Lathander and his teachings. 

Later after his fellow adventures returned peace and order to the city, and Caladan finally went home. He realized that he had nothing to go home to. The plague and those behind it had taken everything from him and in return gave him a huge whole in his already heavy heart. With nothing left but his faith in Lathander and his new found friends. He left Neverwinter with his new Religion and set out across the region in hopes to prevent others from having to go through the same pain and anguish that he had too. 

Eventually his exploits would catch the attention of those within the Radiant Order and after passing a serious and rugged tribunal he joined their ranks. He would spend many months training and studying within the order before heading back out in the region. Over time his name would become widely known within the order. He would travel across the realm with the Blessings of Lathander, but now a call of aid has brought him to the gates of Waterdeep. 
[/sblock]

Note: Spell list is done.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2006)

Fine then, the gang's all here.

Wollf Henger

Aranea (3HD +4LA), rogue 2, warshaper 4, character level 9 ECL 13
Medium magical beast (shapechanger)
CG, Patron Deity Shandukul

32 point buy
Str 10=16 +2 level +4 morphic body = 22 (+6)
Dex 10=16 +4 racial = 20 (+5)
Con 10=16 +4 racial +4 morphic body = 24 (+7)
Int 0=8 +4 racial = 12 (+1)
Wis 2=10 +2 racial = 12 (+1)
Cha 0=8 +4 racial = 12 (+1)

So

Str 22 (+6)
Dex 20 (+5)
Con 24 (+7)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 13 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)

HD 3d10 (aranea) + 2d6 (rogue) + 4d8(warshaper) +9x7(63)
hp = X

F +3 (ar) +4 (war) +7(con) = +14
R +3 (ar) +3 (ro) +1 (war) +5(dex) = +12
W +1 (ar) +1 (wa) +1 (wis) +2 (IW) = +5

F +14 R +12 W +5

Feats
Combat Reflexes, Iron Will (B), Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Multiattack,

Skills
Aranea: climb 6 ranks, listen 6 ranks, spot 6 ranks
Rogue: Tumble 8 ranks, search 8 ranks, spot 1 rank, listen 1 rank
Warshaper climb 4 ranks, balance 6 ranks, search 1 rank(cross class),

Skills: Araneas have a +2 racial bonus on Jump, Listen, and Spot checks. They have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks even if rushed or threatened.

So:
Balance 6 ranks +4 dex = +10
Climb 10 ranks +6 st +8 racial = +24 and can always take 10
Jump +7 str +2 racial = +9
Listen 7 ranks +1 wis +2 racial = +10
Search 9 ranks +1 int = +10
Spot 7 ranks +1 wis +2 racial = +10
Tumble 8 ranks +5 dex = +13 

Languages Common, Sylvan, Elven

BAB +3 aranea, +1 rogue, +3 warshaper, = +7

Grapple +7 BAB, +6 Str = +13

Initiative = +5

AC = 20 (+5 dex, +1 natural, +4 deflection,) touch 19, 15

Attack +7 BAB, +6 str = +13
Attack +14 adamantine wounding mace +1 d8+7 and con or +14 cold iron holy spiked gauntlet d4+7(+2d6)

Full attack +12/+7 adamantine wounding mace +1 d8+7, +12/+7 cold iron holy spiked gauntlet d4+4(+2d6), +11 bite d6+3 and poison DC 18 d6 str/2d6 str


Aranea
Low light vision, darkvision 60ft.
Natural bite in hybrid form 1d6 base +poison
web, change shape, spells
[SBLOCK]
*Poison (Ex): * Injury, Fortitude DC 18, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Spells:* An aranea casts spells as a 3rd-level sorcerer. It prefers illusions and enchantments and avoids fire spells.
*Spells Known * (6/6): 0— detect magic, open/close, prestigitation, ray of frost, read magic; 1st—disguise self, expeditious retreat, mage armor.
*Web (Ex): * In spider or hybrid form (see below), an aranea can throw a web up to six times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets of up to Large size. The web anchors the target in place, allowing no movement.
An entangled creature can escape with a DC 13 Escape Artist check or burst the web with a DC 17 Strength check. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus. The web has 6 hit points, hardness 0, and takes double damage from fire.
*Change Shape (Su): * An aranea’s natural form is that of a Medium monstrous spider. It can assume two other forms. The first is a unique Small or Medium humanoid; an aranea in its humanoid form always assumes the same appearance and traits, much as a lycanthrope would. In humanoid form, an aranea cannot use its bite attack, webs, or poison.
The second form is a Medium spider–humanoid hybrid. In hybrid form, an aranea looks like a Medium humanoid at first glance, but a DC 18 Spot check reveals the creature’s fangs and spinnerets. The aranea retains its bite attack, webs, and poison in this form, and can also wield weapons or wear armor. When in hybrid form, an aranea’s speed is 30 feet (6 squares).
An aranea remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, nor does an aranea revert to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell, however, reveals its natural form if it is in humanoid or hybrid form.[/SBLOCK]

Rogue
1d6 sneak attack, trapfinding, evasion[SBLOCK]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.
*Sneak Attack:* If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.
The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and it increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.
Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
A rogue can sneak attack only living creatures with discernible anatomies—undead, constructs, oozes, plants, and incorporeal creatures lack vital areas to attack. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to sneak attacks. The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment or striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach.
*Trapfinding:* Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. 
Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.
*Evasion (Ex): * At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.[/SBLOCK]

Warshaper:
*Morphic immunities*, immune to critical hits and stunning
*Morphic weapons*, as move action grow a natural weapon or improve one by one size
*Morphic body*, +4 to str and con
*Morphic reach*, increase reach by 5 ft
*Morphic healing*, fast healing 2, full round concentration check (DC = damage taken) to heal 10.

Equipment
32K Ring of protection +4
20K +1 cold iron holy spiked gauntlet
21K +1 wounding adamantine heavy mace
04.5K wand of knock 50 charges
20K ring of invisibility
08K Silver shortsword +1 animal bane
02.5K Bag of holding Type 1
    Silver holy symbol of Shandukal
    Travelling clothes
22,000 gp

Background
[SBLOCK]Wollf was a restless spirit always wanting to climb the nearest mountain and see what was on the other side. This led him to adopt Shandakul as his patron deity and journey out of his native forest lands to explore the worlds as he explored the powers of a shapeshifter. His humanoid form was that of a lean human and he travelled the roads as one, developing along the path of warshaper shifting mastery. While travelling through the northlands he was ambushed by a Malarite werewolf who was seeking to create a band of infected followers. Spying Wollf's holy symbol the werewolf thought it would be most amusing to turn such a follower into a werewolf slave of a malarite. While the attack incapacitated Wollf temporarily the fact that he was not actually a human made him immune to the lycanthropic disease and his morphic healing allowed him to recover from the ambush quicker than the werewolf anticipated. Now it was the werewolf who was taken unawares and ended up fleeing after the warshaper turned the tables on him. This led to the two becoming blood enemies and hunting each other back and forth across the northlands. While Wollf has managed to kill some of the werewolf's infected minions and has clashed many times with him personally, the two have not been able to dispose of each other as of yet. Wollf has recently tracked the Malarite south to Waterdeep and is cautiosly exploring the city looking for his nemesis.[/SBLOCK]

Appearance
[SBLOCK]Wollf Henger appears as a lean, tall, dark-eyed man with a somewhat athletic and rugged physique. He wears his black hair long but is clean shaven. He favors dark travelling clothes including a broad scarf and wide brimmed hat. At his waist he bears a short sword with a wolf head pommel and a vicious looking heavy mace while a spiked gauntlet covers one hand.

When he shifts his back hunches slightly and he grows black hairs all over his body. His face transforms into that of a spider with multiple eyes and large black mandibles dripping venom.

When in extremis he will shift into the true aranea form, that of a medium-sized spider with inhuman arms extending below the mandibles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Now if the other two dropped in ... That would be a trip.

-Blood


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 5, 2006)

I figured a minor change in slot would not really be considered a 'custom' item. LR's call, obviously, and I'll change if he doesn't agree with the change of slot. It's still fitting though, in terms of the associations with different slots. I wanted to add a few things in any case and maybe change one or two things around.

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just noticed, that PGtF has another Death Ward armor enchantment (+2 modifier), which actually grants the full _Death Ward_ for 7 minutes per day (no split-up, but it activates automatically the first time needed).
> 
> That's pretty nice.
> 
> ...




Missed that one. Looks nice. I think I'll stick to the one I have. I don't want to 'vampify' the character. Death Ward is always useful, whether you're fighting vampires or not.

Pinotage


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 5, 2006)

Man, Lord Raven is going to tear his hair out at all these incessant questions...  At least it's a good way to avoid doing stuff at work!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm debating on making a character for the game, but before I did.. I was curious if any of you would like to possibly have a 'private sl' with me? By this I mean - would any of you like to work out characters that got into the group together, or perhaps bonded throughout the levels together. I like having a started back history and was thinking that I would be interested in A- Family members.. ie brother and sister, sisters, cousins.. what have you. Or B- A love interest. Two characters that have developed a relationship throughout the levels. They don't necessarily need to be involved now, and not to over-step any boundaries.. but it doesn't have to be a boy/girl relationship either. If any of you are interested.. let me know. Just background info I may need before finalizing any idea of a character.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

I guess something like this is better done *after* the characters are chosen. 

@Lord_Raven: Above Jemal asked about Spell Compendium being allowed. I have a similar question ... what about spells that are changed in Spell Compendium? Which version to use?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 6, 2006)

Lord Raven,

Here's my submission for your game.  In case it isn't obvious, he's meant to fill the role as melee slash and smasher.  I still haven't finished purchasing all of his equipment, but most everything else should be done.
____________________________


*Geric*
Male Synad
Ex-Monk 1/Barbarian 4/Warmind 8







*STR* 20 [+5] (8 points, +1 level, +4 enhancement)
*DEX* 16 [+3]  (6 points, +2 enhancement) 
*CON* 14 [+2]  (6 points) 
*INT* 10 [+0]  (2 points) 
*WIS* 22 [+6]  (10 points, +2 levels, +4 enhancement) 
*CHA* 8 [-1]  (0 points) 

*Combat* With Claws of the Beast, Metaphysical Claws, and Inertial Armor active[sblock= ]
*Hit Points:* 110  (1d8+4d12+8d10+26) 
*Initiative:* +3  (+3 dex) 
*Speed:* 40 ft.  (30 ft. base, +10 feet barbarian) 
*Armor Class:* 31  (10 base, +10 inertial armor, +6 wis, +3 dex, +2 deflection) , 28 flat-footed, 21 touch
*BAB:* +12
*Attack:* +20 Claw  (4d6+5)  or +16 Masterwork Composite (+5) Longbow  (1d8+5) 
*Full Attack:* +20/+20/+15 Claws  (4d6+5)  or +16/+11/+6 Composite Longbow  (1d8+5) [/sblock]

*Combat* With Claws of the Beast, Metaphysical Claws, Inertial Armor, Expansion (x2), Rage, Chain of Personal Superiority, and Chain of Defensive Posture active
[sblock= ]*Hit Points:* 186  (1d8+4d12+8d10+90) 
*Initiative:* +1  (+1 dex) 
*Speed:* 40 ft.  (30 ft. base, +10 feet barbarian) 
*Armor Class:* 29  (10 base, +10 inertial armor, +6 wis, +1 dex, +2 deflection, -2 size, -2 rage, +4 chain of defensive posture) , 28 flat-footed, 18 touch
*BAB:* +12
*Attack:* +24 Claw  (6d6+11)  or +12 Composite (+11) Longbow  (6d6+11) 
*Full Attack:* +24/+24/+19 Claws  (6d6+11)  or +12/+7/+2 Composite Longbow  (3d6+11) [/sblock]

*Saves*
[sblock= ]*Fortitude:* +14  (2 monk, +4 barbarian, +6 war mind, +2 con) 
*Reflex:* +12  (2 monk, +1 barbarian, +6 war mind, +3 dex) 
*Will:* +13  (2 monk, +1 barbarian, +2 war mind, +6 wis, +2 synad) [/sblock]

*Skills* 16 monk, 16 barbarian, 16 warmind (46 total)  [sblock= ]
Concentration +18  (16 points, +2 con) 
Knowledge (History) +2  (4 ranks [cc], +0 int) 
Knowledge (Psionics) +8  (8 ranks, +0 int) 
Listen +12  (8 ranks, +4 wis) 
Psicraft +4  (8 ranks [cc], +0 int)
Tumble +7  (4 ranks, +3 dex) [/sblock]

*Feats*
[sblock= ]
Cosmopolitan [Knowledge: Psionic]  (Level 1 – Regional - PGtF) 
Improved Grapple  (Level 1 – Monk Bonus) 
Improved Unarmed Strike  (Level 1 – Monk Bonus) 
Overchannel  (Level 1 – Character) 
Talented  (Level 3 – Character) 
Practiced Manifester  (Level 6 – Character) 
Improved Natural Attack  (Level 9 – Character) 
Rapidstrike  (Level 12 – Character – Drac)  [/sblock]

*Class Abilities*
[sblock= ]Flurry of Blows  (Monk 1) 
Fast Movement  (Barbarian 1) 
Rage 2x/day  (Barbarian 1/4) 
Uncanny Dodge  (Barbarian 2) 
Trap Sense +1  (Barbarian 3) 
Chain of Personal Superiority +4  (Warmind 1/7) 
Chain of Defensive Posture +4  (Warmind 2/8) 
Enduring Body DR 2/-  (Warmind 3/6) 
Sweeping Strike  (Warmind 5)  [/sblock]

*Psionic Powers*[sblock= ]
*86 PP/day*  (47 warmind, +36 wisdom bonus, +3 racial) 
_Level 1:_ Claws of the Beast, Expansion, Inertial Armor, Metaphysical Claws
_Level 2:_ 
_Level 3:_ Claws of the Vampire
_Level 4:_ [/sblock]

*Equipment*[sblock= ]
Gloves of Dexterity +2 – 4,000 gp, - lbs. 
Belt of Giant’s Strength +4 – 16,000 gp, 1 lb. 
Periapt of Wisdom +4 – 16,000 gp, - lbs
Ring of Protection +2 – 8,000 gp, - lbs
Masterwork Composite (+5) Longbow – 900 gp, 3 lbs. 
+1 Composite (+11) Longbow – 3,500 gp, 12 lbs. 
Wand of Lesser Vigor – 750 gp, - lbs.  [/sblock]

*Background*
[sblock= ]
Unlike most Synads, Geric has lived on the Material Plane all of his life.  When his parents, who were obsessed with planar travel, gave birth to Geric, they decided that the burden of raising a child was too much.  They happened to be traveling through Torril at the time, so they left Geric to the care of a monastery in Waterdeep.  There he lived until he was sixteen, following the monastic training of his caretakers, believing that the focus and discipline they exalted was the only way to realize inner power.

On his sixteenth naming day Geric had an unexpected falling out with one of the elders in monastery – a man who up to that point had been a kind of father figure for him – and it was decided that he should carry on his life outside the monastery.  Never having traveled far outside of Waterdeep, Geric decided that he would like to visit Silverymoon.  He followed the road north from Waterdeep, but never made it to the city of Silverymoon.  

Along the road Geric saw some gnolls attacking a group of humans and he joined the battle, helping the humans turn their attackers away.  While fighting, he noticed that most of the humans fought with amazing passion, turning themselves over to the battle.  Afterward, he learned that this was a group of northern barbarians who were on their way back to their tribe.  With permission, Geric accompanied them and he ended up staying with the barbarians for two full years.  They taught him – in as much as such things can be taught – the secret to unleashing fury and inner strength in battle.  Geric realized that while the strict life of training in the monastery could offer certain skills and abilities, it was not the only way (or even the preferred one) to master one’s abilities.

Even while his perspective on life changed radically during these years, one thing stayed the same; Geric’s mind still spoke in different voices.  Most of the time his overmind was in complete control, but the oracle also spoke from time to time, usually warning him of some kind of danger or pointing out something he would have missed otherwise.  This gave him a kind of uncanny luck that most people noticed after being around him for more than a short period of time.  More importantly though, the collective, the part of Geric’s mind that connected him with all of his race and all of their history, began to speak more and more as he neared his eighteenth naming day.  

The collective usually offered him insight into particularly difficult questions, but now it spoke more directly to him about his heritage as a synad.  It told him that the true power he had been seeking in his training would only come if could harness the psionic power within him.  It urged him to return to Waterdeep and seek out another of his race, a woman called Ariana, who could teach him the ways of the war mind.  He followed the collective, found Ariana, and began training with her.  Since that day, almost four years ago, Geric has traveled many places and his skill as a warmind has increased greatly.  He has gained quite a reputation and is well know as a someone who is willing to lend his skills to the right cause, so it was little surprise to him when Corinna Lathankin contacted him about a special job…[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> 2 questions:
> A) Room still?
> 
> B) If so, Spell compendium allowed?



A) You are free to submit a character, I won't be choosing the group until the 11th of August.
B) Regarding other sources that are usable, I'd prefer for everyone to stick to the above guidelines, as FR provides plenty of scope all by itself. However if you do want to include one or two facets (equipment, feats or spells) from other sources then that's fine, as long as it's only a few (i.e no more than a total of 3) things, my main issue isn't that I don't have access to every book under the sun (although this is true), I mearly want to keep it as simple as possible, and as true to FR's as possible. 

Yes I'm aware that this is a fuzzy ruling, but that's the sort of person I am.  Also I'm not going to allow any of the races from the 'Races of' books, as once again this is a FR setting and not a generic free-for-all setting.



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> hows it going. This seems like an interesting campain and I have a concept in the works and I just have a few questions for you. First, I intend to use an oversized weapon, so what is the largest size of weapon I am allowed to use (probably a greatsword) and what damage it would deal? I can wield one that weighs up to 375 Pounds. Secondly, would I be able to use any spells out of the Spell Compendium?
> 
> I have one other question, this one more for flavor than anything. I would like to use a scroll of polymorph any object to become a Astral Deva of sorts. The duration would be permanent (Same Kingdom +5, Same size +2, Same or lower int +2) and if I end up using it I would just work it into my character stats for when I submit it. However, if there are any objections to it I can simply not do it (hence why I bring this up now instead of during gameplay, if I am selected of course). Its something I would have fun doing, but it would have no impact at all on my character build either way, so I leave it up to the dm.



1) As a general rule I'll limit the weapon size to two steps higher than your starting size, so if you're a medium sized character you could use a huge longsword or a Large Greatsword (A greatsword is large to begin with, so making it a large Greatsword changes it's size category to huge). Both of these weapons would cause 3d6 damage using this formula.
2) Answered above
3) No thanks, its would be way to game-breaking if I allowed you to be an Astral-Deva (20 ECL) with 13 class levels.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Pinotage, where is deathward armor enchantment from?
> 
> I don't think you can do gauntlets +4, they only come in +2 variety in the SRD/DMG, it is belts that are +4 or +6. Improving gauntlets from +2 to +4 is reasonable but would be a custom item and LR said no custom items. I ran into the same thing with monk's belt taking up the belt slot when I considered stat boosters.






			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, I actually missed that part...
> 
> Does this mean no items, that are not listed in the books at all?
> 
> ...



Custom Items: No completely new items, no changing of bonus types (ie you can't change Bracers of Armour so that they provide a dodge bonus instead of an armour bonus). 

However I will allow you to advance an item (i.e. +4 Gauntlets of Ogre Power) as well as changing item slots, but be aware if a you change an items body slot this may cause it to cost more, if the new slot doesn't have an affinity for that type of item.  So if you change a Headband of Intellect into bracers of intellect, it would cost 50% more.

Also if you wanted to make a purely thematic change such as changing Boots of Striding and Spring into an Anklet of Striding and Springing I would be fine with it. Basically I don't want the headache of trying to ensure that custom items are priced fairly and are balanced.



			
				Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> Lord Raven,
> 
> It isn't mentioned in the OP, but would you allow material from the Draconomicon? Also, I assume that allowing the SRD means psionics are kosher?



As explained above 'some' material from the Draconomicon would be allowed, and yes Psionics are allowed.



			
				Old Gumphrey said:
			
		

> If I had to guess I'd say OP meant that you can't create all new items, such as rings of quickened true strike and other such. DM seems extremely flexible, I have a hard time believeing that he'd have a problem with someone having +4 gloves instead of a +4 belt, especially if they have an item creation feat.



Agreed!



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Man, Lord Raven is going to tear his hair out at all these incessant questions... At least it's a good way to avoid doing stuff at work!



You're assuming that I have hair to begin with, anyway work is overrated 



			
				Thanee Asker of Tough Questions said:
			
		

> @Lord_Raven: Above Jemal asked about Spell Compendium being allowed. I have a similar question ... what about spells that are changed in Spell Compendium? Which version to use?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Um the correct one of course! 

Okay after spending far too much time trying to answer all of the above questions, you've all worn me down enough that I'm going to allow you to use any WoTC printed source book to create your characters (apart from Eberron and other world specific stuff of course), but be aware that I still want my guidelines on magical items to be followed.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Please post your character sheets in this temporary Rogues Gallery

Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Custom Items: No completely new items, no changing of bonus types (ie you can't change Bracers of Armour so that they provide a dodge bonus instead of an armour bonus).




Sweet, that's exactly what I figured. 



> Um the correct one of course!




Hey, if you look at Spell Compendium for a while, that question makes a lot of sense. 

Ok, listed for each spell, if it is changed in Spell Compendium (unfortunately, many are, but I kept those to a minimum ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## sans (Aug 7, 2006)

I added my entry in the Rogue's Gallery, Folir Shin, Gnome Illusionist/Transmuter Sorcerer

Folir is no more. He's been replaced by Salo Smellyfoot, Halfling Rogue. Com' on peeps, not all the baddies will be undead and un-sneak attackable.     right?  :\  I guess the end-boss will


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 7, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> 1) As a general rule I'll limit the weapon size to two steps higher than your starting size, so if you're a medium sized character you could use a huge longsword or a Large Greatsword (A greatsword is large to begin with, so making it a large Greatsword changes it's size category to huge). Both of these weapons would cause 3d6 damage using this formula.




Greatswords are considered Medium-sized, per the SRD... And are you not going by the 'Inappropriately Sized Weapons' rule then? 

[sblock=Quote: SRD]
Inappropriately Sized Weapons
A creature can’t make optimum use of a weapon that isn’t properly sized for it. A cumulative -2 penalty applies on attack rolls for each size category of difference between the size of its intended wielder and the size of its actual wielder. If the creature isn’t proficient with the weapon a -4 nonproficiency penalty also applies. 

The measure of how much effort it takes to use a weapon (whether the weapon is designated as a light, one-handed, or two-handed weapon for a particular wielder) is altered by one step for each size category of difference between the wielder’s size and the size of the creature for which the weapon was designed. *If a weapon’s designation would be changed to something other than light, one-handed, or two-handed by this alteration, the creature can’t wield the weapon at all. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

There are ways to go beyond this, though, with certain races and/or feats, i.e. the powerful build racial ability allows to wield weapons as if you were large, and Monkey Grip also does something similar.

It doesn't matter, however, how strong you are, even if you can carry a metric ton with one hand. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

I posted to the RG with a small change from the old version, due to the new ruling on custom items.

I figured that a shirt of natural armor could fall under the aegis of "Physical Improvement" for body slot affinity.  If not, I can shell out the extra gold for the 1.5x cost.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2006)

Vaidun Kale, wizard, has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery, though I still have work to do on him. Mostly equipment and such.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 7, 2006)

Cray Battleheard has been posted to the RG. The character is pretty much complete - just need to add brief description and background details.

Pinotage


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There are ways to go beyond this, though, with certain races and/or feats, i.e. the powerful build racial ability allows to wield weapons as if you were large, and Monkey Grip also does something similar.
> 
> It doesn't matter, however, how strong you are, even if you can carry a metric ton with one hand.
> 
> ...




I thought I had heard of something like that, but I thought my remembered 'monkeygrip' was the wrong name, and I don't have my books with me, so I didn't mention it.   Goofy name for a feat.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Goofy name for a feat.




Very much so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 7, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> I'm debating on making a character for the game, but before I did.. I was curious if any of you would like to possibly have a 'private sl' with me? By this I mean - would any of you like to work out characters that got into the group together, or perhaps bonded throughout the levels together.




I'd like to, because I like that sort of thing for the same reasons you stated, but as Thanee mentioned, it might be better to wait until after final characters are chosen for the game. Otherwise it's all wasted if one of the two are chosen and the other is not...


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 7, 2006)

I probably missed this, but was there a list of approved books? Or is approved as per needed? Either way, I'm thinking I'm going to play a Fighter/Cleric prestiaged into a War Priestess. 

And yes, I think perhaps I jumped the gun on relationship stuffs.  I'll be patient.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> I probably missed this, but was there a list of approved books? Or is approved as per needed? Either way, I'm thinking I'm going to play a Fighter/Cleric prestiaged into a War Priestess.
> 
> And yes, I think perhaps I jumped the gun on relationship stuffs.  I'll be patient.





I believe the list of approved books is listed in the very first post.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 8, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Okay after spending far too much time trying to answer all of the above questions, you've all worn me down enough that I'm going to allow you to use any WoTC printed source book to create your characters (apart from Eberron and other world specific stuff of course), but be aware that I still want my guidelines on magical items to be followed.




Actually, I think this is now the list of approved books.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2006)

ok, now that I'm almost pretty much done figuring out what my characters doing, I suppose I should specify on the weapon size question. The reason why I asked weapon size was because I'm going to be weilding my weapon using telekenesis (via master of the unseen hand in complete warrior). This means theres not really a basis for origional creature size. In this situation, will it still be maxed at 3d6?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

I may be causing Lord Raven more (theoretical) hair loss, I submitted three characters.  Sorry, I had a lot of cool ideas, and I like making high-level characters...  Feel free to tell me to pick my favorite and stick with it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2006)

Allright, still writing her up, But I'm going to be playing a Halfling Priestess named Alise.

Uber Healer who also has buff, combat & utility abilities, and lotsa character.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2006)

Alise in Vampireland? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alise in Vampireland?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Alise was my first character, a 1st ed Psionic halfign Priestess.. SHe spent years (Both In and out of game) hunting a vampire, so it seems to fit. :[


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2006)

K, my character's up. Spellcasters rejoice, I can metamagic up your spells for you


----------



## Watus (Aug 8, 2006)

*The Circumspect Paladin*

I've added a concept to the RG thread:

*Perviles Mergiborr*, Circumspect Paladin of Torm

I have another concept, but need to know if you'd consider this Rogue Variant from the SRD.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm quite impressed by the number of characters being submitted for this game. Does everyone really like stating up high-level characters that much?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 8, 2006)

Heck yeah. . .

 . . . or we're REALLY bored.

Some combination of the two.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

High level characters are fun.  One of my favorites I created was an ECL 18th level necromancer for an evil game.  He had tons of spells, undead minions, rings of wizardry... I think I ended up going through his spell list no less than a dozen times during creation, but I knew he was going to be so cool I didn't care.  Besides, his backstory rocked.  Then, of course, the game died.  Such goes PbP...


----------



## Albedo (Aug 9, 2006)

I have always wanted to play a high level Incarnate, but I don't know how many people know alot about incarnum.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2006)

High lvl's good b/c you have so many more options available to have fun with.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 9, 2006)

To the fellow players who are submitting RSoP PrC's. A level 6 RSoP only gets Empowered healing, a level 7 only gets Maximized Healing, and a level 10 gets both. The Chart in the CoD can be misleading. Plus the feat 'Extra Turning', can only be applied to one turning ability (i.e. regular turning, greater turning, or elemental turning). 

-Blood


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 9, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> To the fellow players who are submitting RSoP PrC's. A level 6 RSoP only gets Empowered healing, a level 7 only gets Maximized Healing, and a level 10 gets both. The Chart in the CoD can be misleading.
> 
> -Blood




???

I'm not sure what you mean by this.  A character can't be a RSoP at 6th level, so are you talking about the 6th level of the PrC?  If so, you're incorrect because the empower healing ability comes at 2nd level.  They gain maximize healing at 6th level, not 7th.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, I just re-read the PrC and you get Empowered at 2nd, Maximized at 6th, though the Maximized supercedes the Empowered (you can't do both).  At 10th you get both Maximized _and_ Empowered Healing domain spells.  And now I need to go and recalculate Silence's turnings per day...


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Plus the feat 'Extra Turning', can only be applied to one turning ability (i.e. regular turning, greater turning, or elemental turning).
> 
> -Blood





Hey Blood, is that an errata? Cause Extra Turning says in the PHB it applies to all forms of turning.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to have to bow out of applying for this game.... I don't have my character finished, and won't have time until next week due to unexpected circumstances. *sigh*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this.  A character can't be a RSoP at 6th level, so are you talking about the 6th level of the PrC?  If so, you're incorrect because the empower healing ability comes at 2nd level.  They gain maximize healing at 6th level, not 7th.




You and Albedo are correct. 
And Isida Kep'Tukari drilled home the point I was trying to make. 
I apologize for the confusion.

-Blood


----------



## Candide (Aug 10, 2006)

LordRaven, 
would you allow me to take the Mineral Warrior template from the Underdark book? It's a +1 LA.

I'm putting a place holder spot for my character in your Temporary RG. He's a Dwarf Barbarian1/Fighter4/Battlerager5/Deepwarden2, if you allow the template.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Candide said:
			
		

> LordRaven,
> would you allow me to take the Mineral Warrior template from the Underdark book? It's a +1 LA.
> 
> I'm putting a place holder spot for my character in your Temporary RG. He's a Dwarf Barbarian1/Fighter4/Battlerager5/Deepwarden2, if you allow the template.



Thats fine, post away.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm... seems like we're having alot of interesting builds here. This will be a fun game.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

Now we only need another 2 or 3 DMs. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 10, 2006)

I've added my partially done build to the mix. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 10, 2006)

Made a couple of last minute changes to Clay Battleheart. Good to go now.

Pinotage


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2006)

Alrighty, I had some free time so I added another character concept as well. Also, it just occured to me that I still have one unanswered question about my other character floating around.

If I use telekinesis to wield a blade, is the size limit still based off of my own size or can I go bigger?


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 10, 2006)

Albedo said:
			
		

> If I use telekinesis to wield a blade, is the size limit still based off of my own size or can I go bigger?




Does Telekinesis actually allow wielding of a weapon in the first place? I've just read the description and it doesn't appear to. Maybe I'm missing something.

Pinotage


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Does Telekinesis actually allow wielding of a weapon in the first place? I've just read the description and it doesn't appear to. Maybe I'm missing something.




It's an ability of his prestige class, a fairly vaguely worded one at that.


----------



## Candide (Aug 10, 2006)

Albedo, on your newest character concept, the cleric/sorcerer/geomancer/mystic theurge. It says you don't worship a deity. Don't you have to choose a patron in FR?


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a bard submission.  It took me a long time to decide what to make, since I've never been able to play in a game of such high level before.

Nico Stormsong

Edit: My apologies.  After submitting I noticed that the title of the thread changed to note that recruiting was closed.  I misread the timezone.  Feel free to disregard my submission.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 10, 2006)

No more submissions please.

I'll endeavour to look over eveyones characters sheets and choose the successful applicants.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2006)

Candide said:
			
		

> Albedo, on your newest character concept, the cleric/sorcerer/geomancer/mystic theurge. It says you don't worship a deity. Don't you have to choose a patron in FR?




I'm not sure if thats a FR specific, since I have less sources for that campain setting than I'd like. I'm just using the PHB rules on cleric that say don't don't speciffically need a Patron Diety. However, if it is true I need one, I  based my clerical stats off of worshipers of Chauntea anyways, so its not hard to change.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's an ability of his prestige class, a fairly vaguely worded one at that.




Whats so vague about it? Its says I can weild a weapon and gives all the applicable rules for it (except weapon size ).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, FR characters have to have a patron (particularly priests).  Page 39 of the FRCS.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2006)

K, thanks


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, changed character, deity added.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay it was very hard to choose 5 characters from the 22 submissions but in the end I have decided on the following 6 characters.


Kenneth Durnstad (Ranger 13)  - hafrogman
Evendur Tallstag (Fighter 8 / Divine Champion 5 ) - Isida Kep' Tukari
Wolf Henger (Aranea / Rogue 2 / Warshaper 4) - Voadam
Brondin Moonsoul (Favoured Soul 6 / Silverstar 3 / Divine Disciple of Selune 4) - ByteRynn
Vaidun Kale (Domain Wizard [Abjurer] 9 / Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 4) - Rhun
Salo Smellyfoot (Rogue 13) -sans

I was really impressed with the quality of the submission that were made and I wish I could have chosen more players but I've learnt from experience, not to bite off more than I can chew.

To those who were successful can you please post your characters to the new Rogues Gallery


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

If a space becomes available in the future, I'll open this up to those of you who have submitted a character first.

Also to save on clutter, can the successfully applicants please start using the new OOC Thread.

Thanks

LR.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Well one of three of the old group made it.. COngrats and good luck. 

-Blood


----------

